# Here Goes.. VanillaFace Journal to First Competition!



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Well folks, been wanting to start up a journal from I joined but Im only getting round to it now.

*A bit of background*

*
*

I'm 21, 5ft 7 1/2 (the half inch is important :laugh and weigh around 61kg. I used to do a lot of sport and train regularly before I fell pregnant. I've suffered from a few back injuries including A chipped bone in my spine from High Jump, Sciatica and had a bad fall when I was heavily pregnant that knocked my hips out of alignment. I've been going to the gym on and off for the last few months and was finding it a bit of a struggle to stick at it because I live for my son and I put every ounce of energy I have into him. Also the injuries play up now and again and that used to put me off but now it makes me work harder, since I started focusing on different muscle groups in my back I have noticed a HUGE difference and rarely feel the pain anymore!

I started pole dancing in June 2012 and absoloutely LOVED it! Something I always wanted to do for myself. That then encouraged me to do more for myself and this is where the competitions come in 

I have decided to enter my first Fitness Model Competition!! A girl that works in my gym won 2 golds and a bronze at NIFMA and I figured if she can do it, I certainly can! I have good foundations and its just a matter of improving my muscle tone and building more muscle in certain areas as well as losing some fat.

I'm entering the *Northern Ireland Fitness Model Association* comp in June 2013, I've also signed up to compete in *The All Ireland Pole Dancing Championships* in June 2013 as well so I'm going to be hitting the gym and pole hard until then!

I have only been training 'properly' for the last 4 weeks now and I'm seeing a big difference already. Here is were I'm at now....



I'll be updating regularly with pictures and progress for BOTH competitions!

Wish me luck


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

5 ft 7 !! the (1/2 means nothing !!! )

In anyway  good luck

Yeah leg pics are a must :whistling:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

So heres my work out plan (I know I need to add more cardio!)

Day 1 - LEGS

-10mins Interval training

-5mins strecthing

- Squats (front and back)

- Leg press

- calf press

- hamstring curls

- hip abductors

- hip adductors

Day 2 - Arms, back, chest, shoulders

Same warm up as above

- Shoulder press

- Front raises

- side raises

- dumb bell flys

- bench press

- lat pull down / pull ups

- cable rows

- Skull crushers

- Hammer Curls

- Bicep curls with easi bar

Day 3 - Core

Same warm up as above

- Dumbbell squats

- Dead lifts

- reverse sit ups

- air bike

- incline sit ups

- side crunches

- lower back workout (machine)

Day 4 - pole dancing

Need to Add a Day 5 here for cardio

I superset most of these exercises. Started off with low weight - high reps. Now lifting as heavy as I can for about 5/6 reps or until failure for 4/5 sets


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Good luck VFace


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Best of luck with this, got a good base to start with


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Good luck!! I'll be rooting for u xx


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good luck with things hun, will be reading with interest! x


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

Good luck hope it works out for ya


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck...


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Session today was good, could barely lift my phone to my face by the end of it lol

Shoulder press - 10kg each arm 5/5

Superset with front raises and side raises - 5 kg each arm 6/5

Dumbbell flys - 8kg each arm 5-6/5

Bench press - 30kg 5/5

Pull ups resisted (25kg)- 12/10/8

Used the Pulley instead of Cable rows today - 30kg 12/10/8

Hammer curls - 10kg each arm 15 reps each arm

Superset with preacher curls and EZ reverse curls 16kg 8 reps each, last set until failure

Did a few more back exercises on the new machines Virgin got in but think I'm going to do my back isolation exercises on core day

Please feel free to pick it apart if it sounds crap lol!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Looking good! Love your cherry blossom sleeve :thumb:

Look forward to following your progress.. and am subbed.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Good luck! Nice tats by the way.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Just about to sit down to 2 chicken breasts wrapped in bacon, sweet potato wedges and broccoli  YUM

Gonna treat myself to a cheeky desert of Apple crumble and custard after! YUMMIER

Gonna have to start taking my diet more seriously from tomorrow onwards!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Put some peanut butter and ice cream wit that crumble and I'll rate you


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> Looking good! Love your cherry blossom sleeve :thumb:
> 
> Look forward to following your progress.. and am subbed.


Thank you! It's not entirely finished yet, I'm gonna get a bit of light misty shading around it to bring it forward a bit more. Now looking at my other one I think it could do with a bit more shading too  I might eventually get the sleeve done full but not in the near future!!

Yours is awesome! How many hours went into that?


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Breda said:


> Put some peanut butter and ice cream wit that crumble and I'll rate you


Sounds awesome, don't have any ice cream though  but I'll definitely give the peanut butter a try


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

VanillaFace:3455663 said:


> Sounds awesome, don't have any ice cream though  but I'll definitely give the peanut butter a try


Do it!!! If you testify to its deliciousness I'll rep you but the ice cream is a key component to the trifecta... Can't you send kimbo to get some


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Good luck with both the comps. Sounds like you've overcome some nasty setbacks; the sciatica bother you much?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> Thank you! It's not entirely finished yet, I'm gonna get a bit of light misty shading around it to bring it forward a bit more. Now looking at my other one I think it could do with a bit more shading too  I might eventually get the sleeve done full but not in the near future!!
> 
> Yours is awesome! How many hours went into that?


It's really pretty, I did think of cherry blossom for my leg. Maybe one day. I love bats too and would like a kind of flock of them (not sure they're called a flock but you get my drift). 

I decided on old school 50's style for my sleeve so the shading is minimal in keeping, I did go for current colours mind you. My tattooist thought I was mad! lol the ACE on the cards are my daughters initials and it all kind of started there. Regarding hours, to be honest I lost count! :lol: my tattooist is a chatter box too so sometimes I'd be there an hour before he put needle to arm.  I think I had about 8 sittings in all, but I swell awfully inside arm so he had to take things a bit slow there.

You're back must've taken a while eh!  I have two on my back (low neck) and the whole 'tramp stamp'. I'd love another big piece but not sure my money will make it to ink for a while. :lol:

Enjoy the apple crumble.. the peanut butter and ice-cream is something I've made a mental note of.. sounds yummy!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Good luck with both the comps. Sounds like you've overcome some nasty setbacks; the sciatica bother you much?


On and off really, it used to be KILLER when I worked as a waitress on my feet all day carrying heavy plates. But it does still play up a lot, sitting in the same position for too long. Like if I'm driving and get stuck in traffic I get this crippling pain shoot down the backs of my legs when I get out of the car, but definitely not as bad as it used to be. Physio helped and my GP gave me some super strong voltarol which helped a lot


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

VanillaFace said:


> On and off really, it used to be KILLER when I worked as a waitress on my feet all day carrying heavy plates. But it does still play up a lot, sitting in the same position for too long. Like if I'm driving and get stuck in traffic I get this crippling pain shoot down the backs of my legs when I get out of the car, but definitely not as bad as it used to be. Physio helped and my GP gave me some super strong voltarol which helped a lot


Do you know what caused it?


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Breda said:


> Do it!!! If you testify to its deliciousness I'll rep you but the ice cream is a key component to the trifecta... Can't you send kimbo to get some


You mean Jimbo? lol hes just home from working his 5 this 12 hour shift this week so I don't think he'd be best pleased if I sent him out to the shop :lol: I'll give it ago on my next cheat meal though :thumbup1:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> It's really pretty, I did think of cherry blossom for my leg. Maybe one day. I love bats too and would like a kind of flock of them (not sure they're called a flock but you get my drift).
> 
> I decided on old school 50's style for my sleeve so the shading is minimal in keeping, I did go for current colours mind you. My tattooist thought I was mad! lol the ACE on the cards are my daughters initials and it all kind of started there. Regarding hours, to be honest I lost count! :lol: my tattooist is a chatter box too so sometimes I'd be there an hour before he put needle to arm.  I think I had about 8 sittings in all, but I swell awfully inside arm so he had to take things a bit slow there.
> 
> ...


I think it took just 8 1/2 hours so not too long! Designed it myself though so I'm well proud of it lol! I will definitely be getting more but I need to slow down a bit lol got my back one done on my 18th and my sleeve on my 21st. Will add to the others before getting any more! I've also got a butterfly on my hip that I had done when I was 15 :lol: only got it to test the waters


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Do you know what caused it?


Not too sure tbh, but it did start occurring after I chipped the bone in my spine. Also runs in my family so don't no if that has anything to do with it?


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> I think it took just 8 1/2 hours so not too long! Designed it myself though so I'm well proud of it lol! I will definitely be getting more but I need to slow down a bit lol got my back one done on my 18th and my sleeve on my 21st. Will add to the others before getting any more! I've also got a butterfly on my hip that I had done when I was 15 :lol: only got it to test the waters


lol the unicorn on my sleeve was my tester.. it's tiny! I kept it for old times sakes. Mine def took over 8 hours, My max time was 5 hours in one sitting but generally they were 3 hours. with one at the end that was about 45 mins and a strange feeling to be 'finished'. I was 40 this year and it was my treat, after soooo long of wanting a really big one.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good luck :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Best of luck to you.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Good luck darling... You'll do great!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

VanillaFace said:


> You mean Jimbo? lol hes just home from working his 5 this 12 hour shift this week so I don't think he'd be best pleased if I sent him out to the shop :lol: I'll give it ago on my next cheat meal though :thumbup1:





JimboSlice said:


> Good luck darling... You'll do great!


Are you two currently in the same house communicating via UK-M, :tongue:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Haha I'm in the living room stuffing my face and he's in scrubbing the dishes  anyway I had to ask him to comment on my thread so I felt more popular :whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah you are young/slim and soft as sh1te but i think if you get your back into in (chipped as it is lol) - you will come on fast

I blew my L5 disc at 29 and i can tell you a strong mobile active core maintained through the gym will see you well

i'm 45 now chicken and my back is still good for the game so lets see what ya got


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Uriel said:


> yeah you are young/slim and soft as sh1te but i think if you get your back into in (chipped as it is lol) - you will come on fast
> 
> I blew my L5 disc at 29 and i can tell you a strong mobile active core maintained through the gym will see you well
> 
> i'm 45 now chicken and my back is still good for the game so lets see what ya got


Thanks Uncle Uriel :tongue:

I think I've got my work out down, I eat good clean foods but I'm struggling trying to reduce my carbs.

But I will get there


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Well decided to make some protein cookies as I am a baker by trade after all!

Currently in the oven, smell amazing! Seriously low carb and LOADS of protein  hope they taste as good as the smell!

Going to gym to do cardio when the baby wakes up, can't really be ****d tbh but at least I'll can reward myself with some chocolate cookies


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Well your a lovely looking girl so cant see no reason why you wont get a gold at it.Well done in the progress tho be careful if you ever fall pregnant again as it can give you a bad injury falling like that babe.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Well your a lovely looking girl so cant see no reason why you wont get a gold at it.Well done in the progress tho be careful if you ever fall pregnant again as it can give you a bad injury falling like that babe.


Thanks chum! Was having a look at the videos of the NIFMA comp on YouTube just to give me a rough idea of what to expect and is definitely encouraging. Going to the comp in October too which will be interesting as I've never been to one before!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Gym session today was OK. Went with the intentions of doing cardio, ran for 5 mins and got a horrible stitch in my chest. Went and did my squats 37.5kg 7/5

Front squats with kettle bells 24kg. Tried doing interval training and chest was still really sore, was also yawning the whole time which was completely off putting.

Cookies ended up RANK! Got the recipe from protein pow and made a few changes as I only had whey and not pea and hemp protein like the recipe suggested. Well disappointed  maybe I'll try brownies and cupcakes next time


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> Thanks chum! Was having a look at the videos of the NIFMA comp on YouTube just to give me a rough idea of what to expect and is definitely encouraging. Going to the comp in October too which will be interesting as I've never been to one before!


Is that the one at lamont hotel?

If so im going to that also,,looks good


----------



## Cam Coid (Oct 11, 2009)

All the best, Plenty of time to get ready and by looking at your workout routines you train HARDCORE! that's awesome!

p.s you can copy my diet plan if you like? 

:thumb:


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey...how's your pole training going? I went for a 3 and a half hour pole workshop with Natasha Wang today...check her out on you tube, she's **** hot!!! I'm so sore and bruised lol. Got loads of new stuff to work on. You should get yourself on as many workshops as you can. The american pole dancers are amazing, well worth the money. You will improve loads with input from different instructors...it really helps with pole mojo


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Is that the one at lamont hotel?
> 
> If so im going to that also,,looks good


Yep that's the one!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Cam Coid said:


> All the best, Plenty of time to get ready and by looking at your workout routines you train HARDCORE! that's awesome!
> 
> p.s you can copy my diet plan if you like?
> 
> :thumb:


Haha No Way!! I don't have it in me to eat like that lol!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Lou Lou said:


> Hey...how's your pole training going? I went for a 3 and a half hour pole workshop with Natasha Wang today...check her out on you tube, she's **** hot!!! I'm so sore and bruised lol. Got loads of new stuff to work on. You should get yourself on as many workshops as you can. The american pole dancers are amazing, well worth the money. You will improve loads with input from different instructors...it really helps with pole mojo


I think there is a few workshops in run up to the competition so I'll definitely check them out, I think the woman who takes it is called Sally Ann Chiles. There aren't many pole workshops in Northern Ireland, there's only 2 pole dancing studios and that's Polercise, El Fagan runs that and Pole Kittens and Karen runs it (that's the one I go to)

My going to the studio to practice tonight, then my class is tomorrow and I'll be doing my showcase for level 4 and starting Level 5


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Sally Anne giles...I had my first ever workshop with her! She's good! You will love it. Sounds like your progressing really fast. Well done. The best thing to do is to friend all pole dancers on fb and then you will find out about all the workshops coming up in your area. Add me...I'm affinity poles. X pole always have stuff going in and so does pole passion too. A lady forwarded me some recordings from our workshop yesterday..,I can email them to you if you like, that will give you stuff to work on too


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

hey

Good luck with your goals! Looks like you have a nice base to add some lean muscle onto!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Lou Lou said:


> Sally Anne giles...I had my first ever workshop with her! She's good! You will love it. Sounds like your progressing really fast. Well done. The best thing to do is to friend all pole dancers on fb and then you will find out about all the workshops coming up in your area. Add me...I'm affinity poles. X pole always have stuff going in and so does pole passion too. A lady forwarded me some recordings from our workshop yesterday..,I can email them to you if you like, that will give you stuff to work on too


That would be great if you could email me! I can't pm you my email address because im not allowed to pm yet lol but it's [email protected]

Joined the Facebook group, I think it's the right one! Thanks for the advice, I'm going to do pole as my routine at NIFMA too but that will be more strength focused so need to practice more on that too  x


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Iv forwarded them to you...there's loads of strength stuff you can do. Focus on staying on the pole rather than dancing in between. You will need to build up some serious stamina on the pole tho  I don't use the affinity group on fb anymore...I tried to find you but had no luck?! Can you add me? Lou Gardiner  let me know if you received the emails, we learnt loads more but it didn't get filmed


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Lou Lou said:


> Iv forwarded them to you...there's loads of strength stuff you can do. Focus on staying on the pole rather than dancing in between. You will need to build up some serious stamina on the pole tho  I don't use the affinity group on fb anymore...I tried to find you but had no luck?! Can you add me? Lou Gardiner  let me know if you received the emails, we learnt loads more but it didn't get filmed


yes got all the emails they are great!! Thank you so much, will add you on Facebook now  I dont really dance much between moves now unless we are learning a routine but its usually just learning the moves and then trying to fit them together 

Thanks again, your a great help! cant wait to practice now! x


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

No worries!! Hope you do well in all your comps. You are much braver than me


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Just having my lunch before going to the gym, Salmon steamed in foil with spring onion, coriander, chili and soy sauce, all I needed was a bit of ginger and it would've been perfect! And broccoli to accompany it. I'm trying to cut down on carbs so having carbs and breakfast and dinner now.

My ass is killing me after doing my squats yesterday ass to grass but today is core and a bit of cardio. Going to my pole class tonight for a bit of practice too, hope my sore batty doesn't get in the way lol


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Session was good today, deadlifted 47.5kg today so I'm slowly but surely making progress. So pleased with myself 

Just heading to pole now and will hopefully get those leg pictures up later


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

No gym for me today just pole later. Came home after my pole practice last night to show Jimbo the new move I'd learnt and fully kicked the bloody wardrobe and nearly broke my toe :lol: ah god my foot still hurts


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Pole last night had some good and some bad points!

Good - I perfected my shoulder mount and finished my Level 4 in 3 weeks/ started Level 5 

Bad - Played the song I want to dance to at the championships to my instructor and she said it was really boring  

This is it: Is it really boring? I was going for a kind of slow, sensual, dramatic dance to this






So now I have to pick 2 songs, 1 for the championships and another for the NIFMA rountine. I feel like I've taken a step backwards now

On the bright side, gym tonight so I can vent my frustration


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh my god I love that song to dance to!!!!!! You have to use it, it's slow and sensual and sexy. I did a routine to chase and status song featuring Delilah called time. It's wicked! Well done on the shoulder mount...boom!!

We freestyle to that Delilah song all the time


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Lou Lou said:


> Oh my god I love that song to dance to!!!!!! You have to use it, it's slow and sensual and sexy. I did a routine to chase and status song featuring Delilah called time. It's wicked! Well done on the shoulder mount...boom!!
> 
> We freestyle to that Delilah song all the time


Thank YOu!!! I thought it was an awesome song to dance to but my instructor put me off it a bit, but Im going to do it anyway, up hers!! I think the girls at the studio I go to are can be quite bitchy and would probably say anything to put me off


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

good luck with this.

x


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good luck with this. great to see so many woman competing on here lately! Usually they are scared off by the letchers!

Love the tattoo on your back! Look to have good legs on the original pics.


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> Thank YOu!!! I thought it was an awesome song to dance to but my instructor put me off it a bit, but Im going to do it anyway, up hers!! I think the girls at the studio I go to are can be quite bitchy and would probably say anything to put me off


You know what girls are like! They will be jealous cos your ballsy and your going for it! Good on you, your progressing really fast. You have to make sure you dance to a song they you love otherwise you will lose your mojo...we all have different tastes. My sister and I like dancing to completely different songs but we don't try to put each other off.

If I put a song on that I don't like I kind of go onto auto pilot but if I love the song, I really get into it and enjoy dancing to it! Awww can't wait to get on the pole later!!! Lol

What are you working on next? It's a shame you don't live near me, would've been great to have a pole jam


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Lou Lou said:


> You know what girls are like! They will be jealous cos your ballsy and your going for it! Good on you, your progressing really fast. You have to make sure you dance to a song they you love otherwise you will lose your mojo...we all have different tastes. My sister and I like dancing to completely different songs but we don't try to put each other off.
> 
> If I put a song on that I don't like I kind of go onto auto pilot but if I love the song, I really get into it and enjoy dancing to it! Awww can't wait to get on the pole later!!! Lol
> 
> What are you working on next? It's a shame you don't live near me, would've been great to have a pole jam


Working on my pole handstand, not quite there yet and also my teddy bear! everythings so much harder than it looks lol!!


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Working on my pole handstand, not quite there yet and also my teddy bear! everythings so much harder than it looks lol!!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Totally admire your commitment girls! I couldn't hang of a pole let alone look lovely doing it! :lol:

I have a friend who teaches Zumba etc and she's always nagging me to come along, but I have two left feet honestly!

Keep up the great work! :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't think I've subbed to this... But now I am  looking forward to seeing the updates, it's exciting there are a few girls on here now new to training and want to compete next year.... Go us!! Woooo!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

ggonna read this in abit , so just bumping to remember!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't think I've subbed to this... But now I am  looking forward to seeing the updates, it's exciting there are a few girls on here now new to training and want to compete next year.... Go us!! Woooo!


Wooohooo!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Subbed


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

VanillaFace said:


> Pole last night had some good and some bad points!
> 
> Good - I perfected my shoulder mount and finished my Level 4 in 3 weeks/ started Level 5
> 
> ...


Can't see vid at work but...Pole was a disaster for me the last couple of weeks - have got scared of everything and I can't seem to do anything, despite the fact I could do it before? Really gutted.....

Do they do gradings at your school? We have sheets with the different level moves on but don't do gradings as such. Apparently this is because some people physically can't do certain moves and will never 'progress' - for example I have great difficulty with wrist seats due to my ridiculously short arms....other comedy moves - I can do a Genie but not a reverse grab. At all. What's that about? 



VanillaFace said:


> Working on my pole handstand, not quite there yet and also my teddy bear! everythings so much harder than it looks lol!!


Ah teddy bear. Was shown that on Tues. Epic Fail :lol:

As is my Butterfly. Still.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ahh I can't watch the video on my phone


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Can't see vid at work but...Pole was a disaster for me the last couple of weeks - have got scared of everything and I can't seem to do anything, despite the fact I could do it before? Really gutted.....
> 
> Do they do gradings at your school? We have sheets with the different level moves on but don't do gradings as such. Apparently this is because some people physically can't do certain moves and will never 'progress' - for example I have great difficulty with wrist seats due to my ridiculously short arms....other comedy moves - I can do a Genie but not a reverse grab. At all. What's that about?
> 
> ...


The song is Delilah - inside my love

We do level 1-6 then advanced 1-5 and get a certificate at the end of each level. Theres some moves I Struggled with like the wrist sit and splay, then I tried it after a couple of weeks and thought how could I not do this before lol! There's a few moves I've had difficulty with then when I come back to it after a while I get it first time. Must just be getting stronger!

I always get bad weeks and I feel like I've taken 10 steps backwards! Just keep practicing then when you get that move you will be jumping for joy!! I tried my shoulder mount on 3 different occasions and just couldn't get my legs straight and hold it, next day I tried and did it first time  I was going mad lol well pleased with myself!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

POLE PROGRESS PHOTOS


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Yesterdays gym session was crap, only had 30mins to do arms, when I got there the place was packed so didn't get to do everything i had planned. Gonna take my time tomorrow though.

These are the girls that were in the same class that I will be entering last year. 21-30s girl in the red won the over all Miss Fitness Northern Ireland


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> POLE PROGRESS PHOTOS
> 
> View attachment 94398
> View attachment 94399
> ...


hamstring and iliopsoas hurt just looking at that. Well done :thumb:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> hamstring and iliopsoas hurt just looking at that. Well done :thumb:


Lol thanks! Can definitely feel it on the hammys alright!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Leg day today, can't wait! Leg days my favourite  hope my stringer vest arrives today so I look like a boss in the gym :lol: made sure I got a golds gym one so people know I mean business :rockon:


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Pics look brilliant!!! Really polished and strong...HOT!! I couldn't view the link on last years pole girls?! Not sure why. Well done tho...wicked progress


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Bit of fake tan will have me looking like Ronnie Coleman in no time :rolleye:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Lou Lou said:


> Pics look brilliant!!! Really polished and strong...HOT!! I couldn't view the link on last years pole girls?! Not sure why. Well done tho...wicked progress




Competition is really tough!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> View attachment 94460
> 
> 
> Bit of fake tan will have me looking like Ronnie Coleman in no time :rolleye:


well, that and shave your head !


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> well, that and shave your head !


Lol yea and I might need to put on a couple of lbs too... :tongue:


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow they look amazing!! You will get there


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

You're looking amazing! and love the stringer vest.. might have to try a similar look.. wasn't sure if Golds gym was a bit 'naff' or not.. maybe on me it would be but def not on you! 

Great pole work too!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> You're looking amazing! and love the stringer vest.. might have to try a similar look.. wasn't sure if Golds gym was a bit 'naff' or not.. maybe on me it would be but def not on you!
> 
> Great pole work too!


Thank you! 

Lol it probably is a bit naff :lol: ah well it hides my belly nicely when I'm bloated!!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Naf in a good way we'll agree on then! lol it's very cute on you for sure.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Had Nandos last night for dinner and eat 3/4 of a chicken and what Jimbo left over, corn on a cob, loads of chips and frozen yoghurt. My stomach has actually turned into a bottomless pit! Could've ate more but had to remind myself I'm not a cave women. Thinking of getting an appetite suppressant because cardio is making me hungry all the time. Is this cheating though?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I started new diet few days ago... Constantly feeling like I could chew my arm off! Well within half hour of having a meal I could easy eat another. It's not a nice feeling... But as I'm told it will calm down soon. I hope!!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> Had Nandos last night for dinner and eat 3/4 of a chicken and what Jimbo left over, corn on a cob, loads of chips and frozen yoghurt. My stomach has actually turned into a bottomless pit! Could've ate more but had to remind myself I'm not a cave women. Thinking of getting an appetite suppressant because cardio is making me hungry all the time. Is this cheating though?


What's your plan at the moment?

I'm asking because of the cardio making you hungry.

Goal-dependent - You might need to eat more unless your goal is to be shifting fat now (rather than in the run up to comp), in which case an appetite suppressant might be of use.

I don't feel they are cheating - to me it's simply using another available tool to help you reach your goals.

So are you following a particular diet and watching your food intake, cals, macros etc?


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I started new diet few days ago... Constantly feeling like I could chew my arm off! Well within half hour of having a meal I could easy eat another. It's not a nice feeling... But as I'm told it will calm down soon. I hope!!


I hope it calms down too, I can't afford to keep eating like this lol also doesn't help that I make cakes that would rot your teeth just looking at them, and I have a big order for the end of the month, which would be fine but I sample everything I make just to make sure it's nice (just another excuse to eat crap lol)


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> What's your plan at the moment?
> 
> I'm asking because of the cardio making you hungry.
> 
> ...


I'm not following a particular diet, I eat good clean food, veg chicken etc but I have lowered my carbs because before I started working out I would have carbs with every meal and for snacks too and it makes me bloat massively!

I'm Just trying to stay lean and build muscle at then same time, and in run up to competition I will do a cut. I don't really need to bulk as the muscles are definitely there so I'm just trying to watch the quantity of what I eat really. Lol I don't no if that makes any sense


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

I find upping protein helps - I find it tricky as don't eat meat. But Cardio does always make me starving too. I have never tried an appetite suppressent. To be honest when I'm being good it's hard for me to get enough calories in sometimes.. It's when I'm being naughty I've got to watch! :whistling:

Would be interesting to see how you got on with them or what you used though. :thumbup1:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> I'm not following a particular diet, I eat good clean food, veg chicken etc but I have lowered my carbs because before I started working out I would have carbs with every meal and for snacks too and it makes me bloat massively!
> 
> I'm Just trying to stay lean and build muscle at then same time, and in run up to competition I will do a cut. I don't really need to bulk as the muscles are definitely there so I'm just trying to watch the quantity of what I eat really. Lol I don't no if that makes any sense


Is it all carbs that make you bloat? I avoid gluten so no bread or pasta, as rice/potatoes etc doesn't bloat me at all.

If you've cut carbs but not increased the calories elsewhere, you will likely be hungry if you add in extra cardio because you are burning more. Also if you don't have more cals than you're burning, you'll struggle to build muscle.

You could look at your cals but I think because of your job, this might be difficult to quantify.

How about adding in extra protein (suggest chicken or shakes) and see what happens over a couple of weeks.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Is it all carbs that make you bloat? I avoid gluten so no bread or pasta, as rice/potatoes etc doesn't bloat me at all.
> 
> If you've cut carbs but not increased the calories elsewhere, you will likely be hungry if you add in extra cardio because you are burning more. Also if you don't have more cals than you're burning, you'll struggle to build muscle.
> 
> ...


Yea I'm definitely going to start having more shakes but it's not like a don't eat enough because I eat LOADS lol I would say my calories in are a good bit more than calories out, I guess what I don't want to do is to gain fat along with muscle and I'm afraid that I'm going to gain fat because I eat so much lol! But will up the protein and hopefully that will I'll notice a difference


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

So I've decided that I'm just going to keep up the eating clean business and not worry too much about quantity until Christmas. I'm also not going to go mad with cardio and just focus on building muscle until then. Then after Christmas I'm going to go hard at the cardio, keep up the weights and I'll start thinking about cutting about 15 weeks before the comp so hopefully when that time comes around the cut won't be too drastic


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Today was a disaster! Started with interval training, When i started sprinting my ankles were agony, did my jog and they weren't so bad so gave the sprinting another go and the joints were really sore like I was clinging on to the bars of the treadmill trying not to fall! Scrapped that idea anyway.

Went to do my shoulder press and the rest of my arm/shoulder routine and my wrist joints were sore also! Not as bad as my ankles but still uncomfortable.

What a bloody nightmare  don't know how it's came along and I've never experienced it before. Hopefully it will pass soon, I can't be having this at pole tomorrow.

Anyway dinner with a couple of caramel digestives to follow and a few games of Black Ops should make me feel better!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> Today was a disaster! Started with interval training, When i started sprinting my ankles were agony, did my jog and they weren't so bad so gave the sprinting another go and the joints were really sore like I was clinging on to the bars of the treadmill trying not to fall! Scrapped that idea anyway.
> 
> Went to do my shoulder press and the rest of my arm/shoulder routine and my wrist joints were sore also! Not as bad as my ankles but still uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


Aww hope they feel better for u soon! Make sure u r getting enough good fats and fish oils


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

X2 on the fish oil


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok so gym yesterday, ankles/ wrists still sore! Felt a bit deflated because I can't lift what I normally do because my wrists feel the pressure way before my muscles. But bench pressed 37.5kg so was pleased enough at that. Also there was a guy doing curls with the EZ bar and I could do more than him which mad me feel special  he was with his girlfriend who was curling the bar, and instead of encouraging her he was just making her feel like **** by saying "omg can you not even curl the bar?!" I felt like saying mate your only curling 12kg, a hole! :lol:

So pole last last night.... Oh God! Had my first big fall! My back as actually killing me, in fact my whole body feels like it's been violated! Was trying to do a flatliner into superman and just crashed to the ground from about 3ft, landed flat on my back and cut my elbow :lol: I felt wick! Wasn't hurt then and carried on with the class as normal but I am definitely feeling the pain today!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ouch! :scared:

When this bruise is healed I'll be having a 1 to 1 lesson to sort out my Fear lol


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Went to pole again tonight, didn't have any fails thank god!

Going to gym tomorrow squats and legs. Can't wait. Really just need a break from general life ATM, got a parking ticket today and felt like smashing the [email protected] face with a brick, even though it was entirely my fault for being a stupid cow and forgetting to 'pay and display' lol too much tension built up I think and look forward to releasing it all. Apparently I've got really good aggression when I'm in the gym so that's probably where it all comes from lol

Hopefully tomorrow will be a productive day at the gym, hoping to make some progress with front and back squats :thumbup1: leg pressed 120kg for 5 reps last time so will be pleased if I can do it tomorrow especially seeing as how my ankles are still playing up despite all the fish oils


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Is so annoying when you have no one to blame but yourself.

Oh well, what's done is done.

Hit the gym tomorrow then post up a video of you doing some deep and heavy squats and feel good about yourself again. :thumb:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

40 kg squat today 5x5 was well pleased with myself! Sounds like sh1t all squared when I read other threads of what people squat but hey-ho! Lol

30kg front squat 5x5

Leg press 100/110/120kg x 8

Calf press 40kg 8x3

Hip abductors 35kg 12x3

Hip adductors 40kg 12x3

Leg curl - 40kg 12x3

Hamstring curl - 45kg 12x3

Followed by lots of stretching... Ass is feeling tight! And my legs are covered in bruises from firefly mounts at pole last night


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

5x5 40 kg squat :bounce:

Where's the video :confused1:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> 5x5 40 kg squat :bounce:
> 
> Where's the video :confused1:


Was at the gym on my own but will get it video next time!! Deadliest today so will get a videos of those :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

with all the strength you will have built up in your hams from that pole work, I'm betting your dead lift is way ahead of your squat. :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

How is the eating going hun?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey missis...DO NOT feel ****e and compare yourself with what everyone else does...it's different strokes for different folks right?

You do what you can do, and that is is good enough...as time progresses and only if you wanted to go heavier then you will. I couldn't lift the 20kg oly bar when I started and it wasn't that long ago and now I can squat 80kg on a good day, well, far and few between actually but working my way up.

I have a friend who does only light weights and loads and loads of reps, and she is as muscled as anything, looks great...no wish to go up, in great shape and makes me green with envy actually...but as I said, we're all aiming for different stuff...well, errrmm...apart from me of course...cos I have no aims at all, not one, apart from enjoying my training..of course I do read the other girlie journals and I think I am poop and wonder why on earth I am even bothering...but my inner voice tells me to keep going...and you will too right?

Of course right...gooooooooooooofurrit!! I think you're doing an ace job..dib dib vanillaface....


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I agree with flubs too. Don't worry about the weight you're lifting. I don't lift heavy compared to well... Anyone lol but they're heavy for me and I've gained a lot of muscle and lost so much fat since starting to train. I've never even done cardio before until this week lol. In actual fact u lift heavier than me and I started with the weights in February. All about technique, form, and diet!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> How is the eating going hun?


Well I've decided that until Christmas I'm not going to be very strict on myself so clean bulking really with the odd treat here and there!


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

VanillaFace said:


> Well I've decided that until Christmas I'm not going to be very strict on myself so clean bulking really with the odd treat here and there!


I was ment to be doing but one treat turned into a few weeks lol going away at the end of this week so when i get back on monday my diet will be nailed up until christmas !


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks guys!!

I seem to have abandoned this journal the last few days, have had a very sick baby so not much time to update and didn't get to the gym yesterday! But he seems a bit better now so hopefully will get deadlifting today and will get Jimbo to get a vid of me. I'm having a bit of difficulty with changing to split grip now the weights gone up, it seems to have hindered my form a bit but we'll see!

Also been soo busy with the cake business I hardly have time to think with everything going on lol


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> with all the strength you will have built up in your hams from that pole work, I'm betting your dead lift is way ahead of your squat. :thumbup1:


And you'd be right!! My legs are hands down my strongest body part, in particular my quads (will so I thought) but my squat is gradually getting catching up now because my dead lift is slowing down a bit


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Just back from the gym, about to have some fillet steak 

Got 52.5kg on my deadlift *PB*, so chuffed! have a few videos to add, my form felt ok but I'm still getting used to the split grip - definitely getting 60 next week 

-12kg each arm shoulder press *PB*

-front raise/side raise

-20.5kg ez bar preacher curls *PB*

-dumbbell hammer curls

-tricep dips

-15.5kg ez bar skull crushers

-rope tricep pulldowns


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Way to go :thumbup1:

3 PB's in one workout, that's plain greedy


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Hey Vanilla not had a proper read through the thread yet but I must say nice tats and good size legs probably bigger than some of us on here me included and I do mean muscle  Think you'll do well in comps with the right trainer and nutritionist


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Way to go :thumbup1:
> 
> 3 PB's in one workout, that's plain greedy


lol well it was actually 4 but could've down better on my ez bar skull crushers and also didnt want to milk it lol :rockon:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Do u use straps chick?


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Do u use straps chick?


what are they lol? I'm a div


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Dead lift 50kg






Dead lift 52.5kg






please excuse the faces in the last one, that was my 5th working set :whistling:

So whats my form like?


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> Dead lift 50kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just read threw your journal, looking good, good luck with your bulk and your form is spot on, i just hold it for a few more seconds at the top and get a better squeeze lol


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> Just read threw your journal, looking good, good luck with your bulk and your form is spot on, i just hold it for a few more seconds at the top and get a better squeeze lol


thanks chum!! will give that a go


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> lol well it was actually 4 but could've down better on my ez bar skull crushers and also didnt want to milk it lol :rockon:


Well give yourself a pat on the back,,your going really well plus looking after a small child..fair play to ya gal

ps..hope the wee child gets better soon


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Well give yourself a pat on the back,,your going really well plus looking after a small child..fair play to ya gal
> 
> ps..hope the wee child gets better soon


thanks Trev, he is much better today, fingers crossed for a decent nights sleep tonight!! nearly everyday I'm in the gym I'm yawning cus I've had a crap nights sleep!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

if I hadn't just reped you, Id rep you for the videos

:thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

They help your grip, I had huge problems with grip to the point I couldn't even pull down 10kg on the lat pull down where I just hadn't looked after my hands. Just long bits of thick material go round your wrist then wrap the rest of material around the handle into your hand. Look them up they def help!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

really sh1tty nights sleep.... feel like a zombie! The wee man's never been a great sleeper but this is something else.

You know that lovely moment when your just about to go into a deep sleep and your all comfy and Cosy and it feels so nice.... then BAM!! cue screaming child for the rest of the night. Not just crying but screaming until voice is ho****/stopped breathing/ vomiting. I'm not quite sure what's going on, all my usual tricks have stopped working and I'm not sure if it is entirely because he's not well... night terrors are springing to mind because he is totally inconsolable. Even though he's unwell he's still full of laughs during the day. Whatever it is needs to stop soon and I actually feel like picking my brains out through my ears! :confused1:

I've got a big cake order in for the end of this week too so could really do with the extra energy. Might have to stock up on the Pro Plus lol


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

got another PB today, 47.5kg squat 5/5


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done on the new PB :thumb:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Todays gym session was just not happening. It was supposed to be leg day and my head was just not in it. Did a 60kg Deadlift for 2 sets but that was it! Lol tomorrow WILL be better :rockon:


----------



## GERARD_M (May 9, 2011)

Wouldnt worry about it ya have gd days and bad days


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

GERARD_M said:


> Wouldnt worry about it ya have gd days and bad days


yes and today was grim lol!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

if you didn't have bad days, you wouldn't feel so great on the days you smash in a new PB.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> if you didn't have bad days, you wouldn't feel so great on the days you smash in a new PB.


Very true  thanks


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

ok

Squats 4x 47.5kg 1x50kg (PB) :bounce:

Front squats 5x 28kg

Leg press 3x12 110kg

Calf press 3x20 45kg

leg extensions 3x12 40kg

leg curls 3x12 45kg

hip abductors 3x20 45kg

hip adductors 3x20 50kg

hurrahhh!! Today was miles better than yesterday..

heres my 50kg squat


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh YEA ! looking good, nice deep squats :thumb:

and a new PB :bounce:

IOU reps


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Oh YEA ! looking good, nice deep squats :thumb:
> 
> and a new PB :bounce:
> 
> IOU reps


thought you'd like that one lol :rockon:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Shoulders bi's and tri's today.... Feeling a bit rough after taking Mt2 last night for the first time in a few weeks, gonna try and have a power nap while my baby's sleeping and I'll hopefully feel better


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice squatting there, at least your 50kg squat IS a squat rather than a "im going to load the bar with 100+kg and bend down 1 or 2 inches" squat 

Not an expert on squatting but i did notice once you go bellow parallel you drop quite fast, should it not be controlled a bit more just so you dont mess tendons/joints etc? As i said not an expert on squatting as i seldom do them due to injury, plus i only go to parallel not below :turned:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Got new shoes for competing next year 



session was good yesterday, got a jacuzzi after and it felt great. Looking forward to tomorrows session then pole!

- - - Updated - - -

Got new shoes for competing next year 



session was good yesterday, got a jacuzzi after and it felt great. Looking forward to tomorrows session then pole!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

what have I seen... shoes..


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Lets be honest @VanillaFace, by the time next year comes you'll be wanting a different/newer pair :001_tt2:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Lets be honest @VanillaFace, by the time next year comes you'll be wanting a different/newer pair :001_tt2:


lol yes u could be right, but I like being prepared  oh well nothin wrong with a wee treat now and then!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> Got new shoes for competing next year
> 
> View attachment 96140
> 
> ...


very pretty in a big girl kind of way


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> very pretty in a big girl kind of way


lol shall I post I pair over and you can wear them next time u go for a pint :tongue:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Can i ask VF, how does it feel to wear these kind of shoes/heels? No i dont want to try it but it looks like a balancing act!

Ankles must be swollen/feet knackered after a night out? Hence why you see so many girls at closing time carrying their heels :laugh:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Can i ask VF, how does it feel to wear these kind of shoes/heels? No i dont want to try it but it looks like a balancing act!
> 
> Ankles must be swollen/feet knackered after a night out? Hence why you see so many girls at closing time carrying their heels :laugh:


haha is been that long since I've been out I can't remember. these shoes are more comfy than they look but I'm still wobbly in them, usually a few drinks sorts that out and I walk around like I'm a supermodel (probably look like a total knob) :lol:

the worst thing about heels - especially ones this size is when u were them for a long time they shorten ur calf so when u take them off an wall around flat footed I get really bad calf cramps lol calves are always sore the next day!


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

Just seen this, looking good Vanilla, form on deads and squats look great! Wish I could squat as low as you, damn my rubbish knees!

But good luck with things, you seem to be doing great, I am subbed, looking forward to watching your progress! : )


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

ClareAnne said:


> Just seen this, looking good Vanilla, form on deads and squats look great! Wish I could squat as low as you, damn my rubbish knees!
> 
> But good luck with things, you seem to be doing great, I am subbed, looking forward to watching your progress! : )


thanks chum, great to get a bit of female motivation!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> lol shall I post I pair over and you can wear them next time u go for a pint :tongue:


No good just posting them, I will need my hand held to help with my balance, some one to stop me walking in to door frames. Oh, and Ill need help waxing my toes and painting the nails.

On second thoughts best not, you'll only get jealous at how fabulous Ill look :blush:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

ClareAnne said:


> Just seen this, looking good Vanilla, form on deads and squats look great! Wish I could squat as low as you, damn my rubbish knees!
> 
> But good luck with things, you seem to be doing great, I am subbed, looking forward to watching your progress! : )


thanks chum, great to get a bit of female motivation!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> No good just posting them, I will need my hand held to help with my balance, some one to stop me walking in to door frames. Oh, and Ill need help waxing my toes and painting the nails.
> 
> On second thoughts best not, you'll only get jealous at how fabulous Ill look :blush:


Pmsl, hmmm hairy toes my fav!! I'm sure you would look fab!, probably put me to shame lol perhaps a pair of kitten heels would be better for you to start off?


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

60kg deadlift for my laat 2 sets, pretty pleased with that, I'm really focusing on getting my form absolutely spot on before I start upping the weight

Pole was great tonight, I was totally on the ball, got a video of a nice wee combo I did but it's not really a great angle, will try and upload it later


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

double post,


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

20 mins interval training. could've kept going but tendons behind my right knee got really tight and had to stop. Happened once before on the spin bikes to my left knee and was limping for days. We bit of foam roller on them loosened the tension anyway, just hope it doesn't keep happening

- - - Updated - - -

20 mins interval training. could've kept going but tendons behind my right knee got really tight and had to stop. Happened once before on the spin bikes to my left knee and was limping for days. We bit of foam roller on them loosened the tension anyway, just hope it doesn't keep happening


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

are you OK hun?

not seen a post from you for almost a week !


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:



> are you OK hun?
> 
> not seen a post from you for almost a week !


Thank you for your concern  Been so busy with work/ gym and sick baby I haven't posted in here much!

Haven't been to gym since Saturday, my mums not well (and she watches Noah while I'm at the gym) but will be going later for bi's tri's shoulders. Got pole tonight - can't fecking wait!!!  Been looking forward to it all week! Started putting combos together for my routines and I have a couple of new moves to try out - will hopefully get some videos later :rockon:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

hope the little fella gets well soon


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Soooo pole class was cancelled   But I stayed and practiced anyway... only got one video and its pretty crap :lol: but I'll put it up anyway... its what we call a 'pole kat splay twist back hook' if i had of got the splay par right at the camera it would've looked better as you can hardly see it.






Will have to get some videos next week of more impressive stuff, inverts, ayesha's, etc


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

You are looking good Girly!!! Those shoes are divine!!!!  xx


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

the old pole kat splay twist back hook hey :confused1:

Don't think I could even say it let alone do what you do, but you look good doing it


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Started intermittent Fasting last night, not to eat today until 12 and Im starving!! Been watching the clock since I woke up lol

Gym yesterday I did core but started with dead lifts

Got 62.5kg which is a *PB* but only got 4 reps, set the bar down after my 4th, adjusted my form and then literally couldn't shift the weight of the floor :lol:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

VanillaFace said:


> Soooo pole class was cancelled   But I stayed and practiced anyway... only got one video and its pretty crap :lol: but I'll put it up anyway... its what we call a '*pole kat splay twist back hook*' if i had of got the splay par right at the camera it would've looked better as you can hardly see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For such an elegant move, that name is terrible, pmsl.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

VanillaFace said:


> Started intermittent Fasting last night, not to eat today until 12 and Im starving!! Been watching the clock since I woke up lol
> 
> Gym yesterday I did core but started with dead lifts
> 
> Got 62.5kg which is a *PB* but only got 4 reps, set the bar down after my 4th, adjusted my form and then literally couldn't shift the weight of the floor :lol:


IF gets easier. It becomes normal to eat at a later time. I love food, but now if I try to eat in the morning it horrible. Eating at 2 is fine with me and means I have shedloads of time to do stuff in the morning. It also means that the nice flat morning stomach you wake up with stays until later in the day, lol.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> For such an elegant move, that name is terrible, pmsl.


haha also known as a 'back grab wide leg back hook twist' some of the names are really silly lol


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Intermittent fasting is getting easier, my energy levels are fine which was my biggest concern as I don't get much sleep but I'm still so feckin hungry until lunch. Not as difficult as I expected but I have to keep reminding myself not to eat, because most of the time I eat without thinking about it


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

what eating schedule are you using? and how does it fit with your training?


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Rykard said:


> what eating schedule are you using? and how does it fit with your training?


16 hour fast with an 8 hour eating window. So I'll have my last meal at 8 and fast until 12pm. I try and train at 10.30/11ish while fasting and when I'm done in the gym I'll have my first meal after my session. Can't always do fasted training though with a little one, I just get to the gym whatever time I can!

______________________________________________________

Need to start thinking about fat burners to use for the month before the NIFMA comp, I thought it was a natural comp but apparently everyone's on juiced up and using clen etc.

Just back from pole tonight, I'm started to get really fed up with the bitchiness at the studio. My instructor hates the fact that I'm competing next year, she's 47 and still thinks she's 18, goes out drinking with the other instructors who are all early 20s then sits in the back of the room bitching about girls the whole time. Makes me feel awkward when I'm in practicing. There's only one other studio in Belfast and I know they are just as bad if not worse. BUT.. I'll just get on with it and hopefully it will encourage me to do even better!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I hate training fasted, cardio is OK but not weights. I'm as strong as a kitten without some fuel in me.

I don't understand the bitchiness :confused1: , your instructor should be proud if she has coached you to a level that you can compete.

having said that, I'm a man so all women confuse me :lol:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

got some videos and pics at pole tonight so will try and get them up tomorrow


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Little bit of pole in heels, dont really dance much it heels but it definitely adds a new level of diffculty. Have loads of photos il have to get up too a some stage.






Thats not me grunting btw!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

love the head flicked back at the end of the back grab wide legs.

You got your swagger on


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> love the head flicked back at the end of the back grab wide legs.
> 
> You got your swagger on


Pmsl I know just bein a bit of a drama queen for the craic lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Wicked  thank u I shall be trying to copy these tomorrow lol. Some of the girls I work with can do absolutely amazing things, they're like athletes on the pole. I get away with kinda just bending over lol and stuff with a couple simple spins but I get bored and feel like I'm on stage forever doing the same thing.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

skills


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

going to NIFMA today to check out the competition, should be a good day!!

Still struggling with feeling hungry in the morning due to IF. Energy levels are fine but from I wake up I am starving! Also discovered I can't do weights when fasting, my strength goes to sh1t!! Have plenty of energy for cardio so looks like I'll be going to the gym in the morning for cardio and back in the evening for weights!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

just back from the comp. All of the competitors were in fantastic shape! really top quality..The competition itself seemed a lot less professional than I'd expected. A few fcuk ups and it was quite sloppy as an actual production. Made me not want it as much tbh. Also discovered that the comp im entering in June is actually a European fitness modelling comp and not just NI, the Ireland one is in March.... I think I'll just stick with doing it in June and going for the Europe comp, not sure I'd be ready in March!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

So we are off on holiday on Friday  trying to cram in as much gym as I can before going!

Today consisted of Dead lifts, core, shoulders and bi's - was feeling good and strong today so decided not to stop after core. I'll to back, chest and tri's tomorrow then legs on Thursday before holiday!

Had pole class tonight, Just started level 6 and got all the moves first go, was sooo pleased with myself :bounce: I feel like WonderWoman today


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Looking good in here chick 

Where u off on ur hols?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Looking really great there girl,, nice pole work

Have a nice holiday


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Looking good in here chick
> 
> Where u off on ur hols?


going to a wee place outside Alicante, I'm not all that excited though because it's Noahs first flight and it will actually be like trying to contain a baby gorilla :lol: he just leaves a trail of devastation and destruction everywhere!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> going to a wee place outside Alicante, I'm not all that excited though because it's Noahs first flight and it will actually be like trying to contain a baby gorilla :lol: he just leaves a trail of devastation and destruction everywhere!!


Ah I know what u mean... I dread the day I take jack! Hope u have an amazing time though once u aren't on the plane lol


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Well when your on that plane and the child is giving off just think of all them times away to portrush for the day.

I bet youll be sayin,,,put me in a plane full of little gorillas


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Got back from Spain yesterday, had a lovely time, although I was really sick for the first few days and ate basically nothing. Diet and exercise went out the window, I even had chocolate for breakfast one day when I felt better  Start back at gym and intermittent fasting tomorrow, not really looking forward to it much Tbh.... hopefully after a week I'll never back on form


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry to hear you got poorly on holiday, that always seems to happen to me.

Glad you enjoyed yourself and welcome home :thumbup1:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

legs today... went Ok considering the last time I did legs was 2 weeks ago, definitely didn't feel as strong though, everything was more of a struggle

Squats x 45kgx5 47.5kgx5 50kgx5 (2 sets) 52.5kgx3 - really struggled with this one but didn't even think I would get to 50kg anyway Tbh.

Leg Press - 100kg x12 110kg x 12 120kg x 12

Seated calf press - 45kg 30x 3

leg extensions - 35kg 15×3

leg curls - 40kg 15×3

Hip abductors - 40kg 20x3

Hip abductors - 45kg 20x3


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:lol: someone I knows gonna be stiff tomorrow


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: someone I knows gonna be stiff tomorrow


Lol I stretch for about 20 mins after every session - can't afford to have tight muscles when pole dancing  Could hardly walk down the stairs after this though... It's amazing what 2 weeks out can do to you :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

stretching is like eating broccoli, Its something I know I should do often but ........................................


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Arms are busted after yesterday. Felt really good getting a new PB doing preacher curls and doing more reps too. I've never felt my arms so pumped before and I couldn't even lift my arm after to put mascara on :lol:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> Arms are busted after yesterday. Felt really good getting a new PB doing preacher curls and doing more reps too. I've never felt my arms so pumped before and I couldn't even lift my arm after to put mascara on :lol:


I know the feeling,,,its the lipstick gets me more tho:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

new PB :bounce:

what with your massive guns and the tan from the holiday, you'll soon achieve your goal of looking like Ronnie Coleman :lol:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> new PB :bounce:
> 
> what with your massive guns and the tan from the holiday, you'll soon achieve your goal of looking like Ronnie Coleman :lol:


  Don't think I'm that far from it Tbh... :whistling:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Well done on the PB VF, feels so good doesn't it!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

So was in the gym the other day, doing deadlifts and core. Some big tattooed bald guy comes up and asked me if I would to use his straps, very kind I thought so I gave them a go, the next day my hands were cramping loads and I never get that normally when dead lifting.

Anyway we had a brief conversation, went a bit like this:

Him: "So I see your doing deadlifts, I mean like.. Why are you doing them? You don't want to end up huge!"

Me: "I do them because I want to be stronger and get in better shape and im competiting next year, same reason i do squats and bench"

Him: "What?! Why do you do squats?!? It makes your ar$e massive!"

Me: and that's exactly why I do it

Him : but you don't want and ar$e like Nicki Minaj

Me: ahaha her ar$e is like that because she has implants!

Him: anyway you need to be careful doing dead lifts you don't get too big, it's not nice on girls to be musclely. It will make your lats massive

Me: (nearly died with shock at this moment) "em I don't think so, when I deadlift I feel it in my legs/bum/ lower back" And anyway, your making it out that if I do a few dead lifts and squats I'll end up looking like a tank, which will never happen. It's really not that easy for women to build muscle seeing a we have a fraction of the testosterone that men have, not to mention a lot of it is down to diet too.

He gave me a quizzical look and then we went are separate ways.... Ws quite a strange experience- he looked like he should've known better lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Lololollllolll some people eh!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Clueless lol. I remember years back when I was at uni (and looking pretty hench, have to say :lol: ) that some middle aged fella (probably only my age that I am now really    ) came over after I'd finished a set of triceps cable pushdowns and had a barny at me, saying I was using my traps, not my triceps.

I just looked at him quizzically and asked him how he thought my traps would help extend my arms? He said something like 'you're all hunched over and using your traps to push the weight down!' and he looked very upset about it all (he must have weighed ten stone wringing wet). I just laughed but he went on and on until I had to tell him 'politely' to go away. Some people.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> So was in the gym the other day, doing deadlifts and core. Some big tattooed bald guy comes up and asked me if I would to use his straps, very kind I thought so I gave them a go, the next day my hands were cramping loads and I never get that normally when dead lifting.
> 
> Anyway we had a brief conversation, went a bit like this:
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol:


Pmsl!! :lol:

Buggerin thing won't let me rep you for that!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

defdaz said:


> Clueless lol. I remember years back when I was at uni (and looking pretty hench, have to say :lol: ) that some middle aged fella (probably only my age that I am now really    ) came over after I'd finished a set of triceps cable pushdowns and had a barny at me, saying I was using my traps, not my triceps.
> 
> I just looked at him quizzically and asked him how he thought my traps would help extend my arms? He said something like 'you're all hunched over and using your traps to push the weight down!' and he looked very upset about it all (he must have weighed ten stone wringing wet). I just laughed but he went on and on until I had to tell him 'politely' to go away. Some people.


I've had a man telling me off before for having my back curved and my shoulders pushed down when doing bench press. he told me I wa going to cause serious injury to myself. This was before I started training properly, so I generally believed anything gym related that a man told me because I figured if he had muscle then he must no what he's talking about..... :lol: I know, how stupid was I?!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

VanillaFace said:


> I've had a man telling me off before for having my back curved and my shoulders pushed down when doing bench press. he told me I wa going to cause serious injury to myself. This was before I started training properly, so I generally believed anything gym related that a man told me because I figured if he had muscle then he must no what he's talking about..... :lol: I know, how stupid was I?!


He'd probably explode if he ever went to a powerlifting event. 

We live and learn.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Staved my thumb yesterday taking off my socks!!! (I know I'm hardcore) and it fcuking hurts!!! Did shoulders and bi's and just about managed, pole class was grim because my sore thumb is on my strong hand which holds my weight doing inverts.

I am such an ar$e, who the fcuk sprains their thumb taking off their socks?! :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> Staved my thumb yesterday taking off my socks!!! (I know I'm hardcore) and it fcuking hurts!!! Did shoulders and bi's and just about managed, pole class was grim because my sore thumb is on my strong hand which holds my weight doing inverts.
> 
> I am such an ar$e, who the fcuk sprains their thumb taking off their socks?! :lol:


awww

kiss it better... X

Never mind all those pansies with their torn rotator cuffs and Fused vertebrae and spinal decompression; Sock related Thumb injury, now that's hardcore!

PS great word you don't hear often, Staved

Verb: Break something by forcing it inward or piercing it roughly


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

VanillaFace said:


> Staved my thumb yesterday taking off my socks!!! (I know I'm hardcore) and it fcuking hurts!!! Did shoulders and bi's and just about managed, pole class was grim because my sore thumb is on my strong hand which holds my weight doing inverts.
> 
> I am such an ar$e, who the fcuk sprains their thumb taking off their socks?! :lol:


How the hell did you manage that!? :lol:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

defdaz said:


> How the hell did you manage that!? :lol:


Err taking her socks of I think!?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Pain2Gain said:


> Err taking her socks of I think!?


 :confused1: No ****, sherlock. :stupid:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

defdaz said:


> How the hell did you manage that!? :lol:


I know, stupid isn't it? Tbh I'm not entirely sure how it happened I was taking of a sock (had both thumbs in at either side) and as I went to pull it off my thumb bent back  ahhh I felt so sorry for myself :lol:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> I know, stupid isn't it? Tbh I'm not entirely sure how it happened I was taking of a sock (had both thumbs in at either side) and as I went to pull it off my thumb bent back  ahhh I felt so sorry for myself :lol:


The 3 inch long false nails might have got in the way:whistling:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> The 3 inch long false nails might have got in the way:whistling:


No I learnt my lesson after having my son, keep my nails nice and short.. Less baby poo gets under them that way


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> No I learnt my lesson after having my son, keep my nails nice and short.. Less baby poo gets under them that way


I must remember never ever to shake the hand of a mum with long nails


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

VanillaFace said:


> No I learnt my lesson after having my son, keep my nails nice and short.. Less baby poo gets under them that way


 :scared:

You must be getting pretty damn strong if you can sprain your own thumb with a sock. I'm quite impressed, frankly. :lol:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

defdaz said:


> :confused1: No ****, sherlock. :stupid:


Well ask a stupid question get .......


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Pain2Gain said:


> Well ask a stupid question get .......


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok a few new PBs to add

Leg press - 8 sets x 12 reps 140kg and max rep 190kg (that's all the machine goes up to) was on good form that leg day 

And 80kg dead lift, before today my PB was 62.5kg :bounce:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

80kg dead lift



Few pole tricks


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> 80kg dead lift
> 
> View attachment 101383
> 
> ...


Looking good :wub:

I am sure if you ask around you can get a more informed opinion than mine but..... IMO stance is slightly to wide and grip is to wide on your dead lift. Having said that 80Kg at 61kg :bounce: your strong :thumb:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Looking good :wub:
> 
> I am sure if you ask around you can get a more informed opinion than mine but..... IMO stance is slightly to wide and grip is to wide on your dead lift. Having said that 80Kg at 61kg :bounce: your strong :thumb:


Yea i think ur right about my form. Having a bit of difficulty with it when doing much heavier weights. Tbh though I had the same problem a few weeks ago when lifting 60kg but now im stronger i can lift it easy with perfect form.

I Think my grip and back etc strong enough but theres a few muscles i need to strengthen to stablize me... But now that ive got that max rep im gonna drop the weight a bit and really focus on getting the form right before going heavy again


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Chick how long would you say it took roughly til your skin started getting use to the pole? I can dance fine which is what I need really for work but I get bored so trying to learn some tricks but my skin burns so much! Even doing a simple pole sit I can't slide back down and have to jump off cos it just hurts too much!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

VanillaFace said:


> 80kg dead lift
> 
> View attachment 101383
> 
> ...


Looking good VannilaFace. Your red hair is definitely awesome!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Chick how long would you say it took roughly til your skin started getting use to the pole? I can dance fine which is what I need really for work but I get bored so trying to learn some tricks but my skin burns so much! Even doing a simple pole sit I can't slide back down and have to jump off cos it just hurts too much!


Well ive only been pole dancing for 4 months, i suppose it never stops hurting but you just get used to it! I still get burnt like mad doing tricks but i think the more you practice the less sore it becomes. I find my leg grips are much less sore than underarm grips amd ayeshas because my legs are tougher. Just practice practice practice and you will overcome the pain, i mean nothing could be worse that childbirth right? lol its funny cause my instructor always says you can tell who the people are who have had kids straight away because the dont moan about the pain half as much lol


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok so just back from pole, Finished my level 6 showcase and got lots of photos to put up here! Also means As of next week I am Advanced!!!! In just 4 months :thumb: :thumb :

ahhhhh so excited, when i started I never thought I'd get here and definitely not so soon!!

heres a wee crappy video, just working on getting my reverse grab high enough so I can hook the leg over and take it into something fancy :rockon:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

pole kat splay twist back hook to camera :thumb:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

You been practicing them too bb? :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:lol:

Id hurt myself if I even tried that.

Go on, admit it, your impressed that I know what it is

....................

even if it was you that told me eairler in your thread (post 158)


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Id hurt myself if I even tried that.
> 
> ...


Pmsl :lol:

I'm more impressed that you went searching the thread for that post, just so you could impress me with your wizardry knowledge of pole dancing :tongue:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

*Photos from level 6 showcase*

Ayesha - Vampire - Twisted grip Ayesha (i think) - Hercules (crap photo) - Extended BUtterfly



Vampire drop back - Extended Butterfly again - Brass Monkey - Lotus - Cocoon Ball


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Impressive, I'd be on my ar$e.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Bloopin' 'ell! you look fantastic...and well done on the deads too...my oh my...does it count if I can do a roly poly on my carpet when I've had a sherry at all? :blink:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> *Photos from level 6 showcase*
> 
> I had no idea pole dancing was so aesthetic, those are beautiful lines and far closer in form to ballet than to the contemporary dance that (at best) I associated with pole dancing.
> 
> ...


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks BB the last picture is just grip from the inner thigh on the right leg, that picture doesnt do the move justice at all but its the only one i have where my stomach doesnt resemble the face of a Sharpei :lol:

there is a move called a yogi (i think) were it is just an armpit grip and it just feels like your skins beimg torn off lol

I mean if u had the time to watch a few vids on youtube of pole dancers you just wouldnt believe your eyes, Felix cane literally blows my mind, it is such an


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Bloopin' 'ell! you look fantastic...and well done on the deads too...my oh my...does it count if I can do a roly poly on my carpet when I've had a sherry at all? :blink:


Of course it counts lol I may be able to bust a few pole moves but i still cant do a forward roll without feeling like my necks about to break :lol:

thanks for the compliment hun x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I just watched a couple of Felix cane dances. Power, grace and such control. She's like some kind of cross between a ballet dancer a gymnast and a circus artist.

I truly had no idea !


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I just watched a couple of Felix cane dances. Power, grace and such control. She's like some kind of cross between a ballet dancer a gymnast and a circus artist.
> 
> I truly had no idea !


Yea after winning the pole world championships she started doing Cirque de Soleil, it's like she has no bones shes so bendy lol! I can only dream of being that good, my hamstrings will never allow me to do that kind of stuff!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

never say never X


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Bloomin' eck, well done VF!! To think you'd never been on a pole four months ago is incredible! Serious grafting going on in here. Congrats on the level 6 and advanced grade. What's next on the agenda?!

Is Felix Cane better than Jenyne Butterfly? Surely not?!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

defdaz said:


> Bloomin' eck, well done VF!! To think you'd never been on a pole four months ago is incredible! Serious grafting going on in here. Congrats on the level 6 and advanced grade. What's next on the agenda?!
> 
> Is Felix Cane better than Jenyne Butterfly? Surely not?!


I suppose it's just preference, both of them are phenomenal, totally out of this world amazing but I like Felix's style better. I remember watching her video on YouTube years ago and that's what got me interested in pole dancing. I've always watched videos and thought 'waow I'd love to able to do that' and now I can!! (well sort of) :tongue:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

And imagine what you'll be like in another four months!

You have a hotter bod than Felix, just saying. :laugh:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Reps for u Vanilla x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Nice work! Miss pole but I was getting nowhere after nearly a year...was still scared to invert! :lol:

Will be going back, probably in the new year now (or before that if there's a good offer - monthly prices have gone up and I can't afford to commit for 6 months if I can't do at least 6 hours a month), as I've been working on my confidence, and think I'll aslo be fitter, stronger and injury free at that point - don't think I've ever been to a pole lesson without some form of injury!! :lol:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Nice work! Miss pole but I was getting nowhere after nearly a year...was still scared to invert! :lol:
> 
> Will be going back, probably in the new year now (or before that if there's a good offer - monthly prices have gone up and I can't afford to commit for 6 months if I can't do at least 6 hours a month), as I've been working on my confidence, and think I'll aslo be fitter, stronger and injury free at that point - don't think I've ever been to a pole lesson without some form of injury!! :lol:


I feel for you, injuries really get in the way when pole dancing! Ive noticed such a difference in my strength now, I can actually do pull ups and press ups - not many but sure it's better than none lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Video please I want to see full ROM pullups :thumbup1:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Video please I want to see full ROM pullups :thumbup1:


Does it count if I only get 3? Sometimes 2 1/2? :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Of course it counts, full ROM pullups are HARD, that's why you see so many people swinging around, with a range that goes from their head below the bar but arms no where near straight, to eyes level with the bar!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Just back from my pole class and it was hideous! Had a different girl taking the class and ended up in an argument with her over something that was entirely not my fault. So fcuking stupid! All I did was do a move with my left hand down instead of my right (god forbid!!) and she was giving me sh1t for it! I told her that's how the other instructor did it and that's how I feel most comfortable doing it. Anyway it went too far and she even phoned the other instructor to tell her I said bla bla bla.

I'm getting so fed up with the sh1tty attitude from some if these people, like I pay to go to the class to learn and have some fun and they constantly tell you that you can't do things because you do it slightly differently or that's it's 'too advanced' I've seen girls who are self taught do things in 8 months that the instructors can't do 4 years later.

God I'm just so fed up with the bitchiness and the constant 'you can't do it', 'why are you trying that move it's too advanced for u' arrrg! :cursing:

Sorry for the rant.... It's really put me off wanting to go there anymore and it's completely put me off entering the comp next year, part of me things I should just really focus on the fitness modelling comp and leave the pole one out until the following year.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't let it get you down.

Perhaps its worth finding another school and asking that teachers advice.

It could be that bad form on the pole can lead to you hurting yourself or it could be that they are being ****ty for some reason but a second opinion wont hurt.

Now, take that anger with you to the gym and film me some full ROM chin ups. If your still mad after that stick a few heavy dead lifts on the end of the film


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Don't let it get you down.
> 
> Perhaps its worth finding another school and asking that teachers advice.
> 
> ...


I'd love to go to the gym again today but not sure my one year old would want to be woken up for it lol

There's only one other pole dancing school and I know that they are just as bitchy, I have my own pole but no where to put it otherwise I would just be self taught!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't let it get to u too much chick. U need to get a hard head on u and just go in and remember who u r there for.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> I'd love to go to the gym again today but not sure my one year old would want to be woken up for it lol
> 
> There's only one other pole dancing school and I know that they are just as bitchy, I have my own pole but no where to put it otherwise I would just be self taught!


No no don't want you to wake Noah, us boys need our sleep to grow! tomorrow will do :lol:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Well today I booked a PT session for next week with 2012 NABBA Miss World! I so can't freaking wait!! I'm a mix between seriously excited to train with a girl and absolutely ****ting my pants :lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

VanillaFace said:


> Well today I booked a PT session for next week with 2012 NABBA Miss World! I so can't freaking wait!! I'm a mix between seriously excited to train with a girl and absolutely ****ting my pants :lol:


Just remember to bring spare pants and you should be fine


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

So this explains why I found my son curling a full 2ltr carton of milk with one arm the other day!!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> View attachment 102591
> 
> 
> So this explains why I found my son curling a full 2ltr carton of milk with one arm the other day!!


whey hey !


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Got that was a proper dad joke BB :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> Got that was a proper dad joke BB :lol:


thats OK, Im da Daddy, proper!

now, where is my pull ups video ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

That looked amazing on the pole well done. Looks bl00dy difficult.

Physique looks really good,

Hope you do well, best of luck.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> thats OK, Im da Daddy, proper!
> 
> now, where is my pull ups video ?


You'll get it goddamit!

:tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> You'll get it goddamit!
> 
> :tongue:


 :bounce:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> That looked amazing on the pole well done. Looks bl00dy difficult.
> 
> Physique looks really good,
> 
> Hope you do well, best of luck.


Thanks a lot  physique won't be looking that good after the amount of crap I've eaten today. Went to the continental Christmas Market and had a German sausage (trying not to cringe writing that :lol: ) the tastiest macaroons that have ever been on this earth, a big fat crepe with loads of nutella and I bought a big block of cheese with chilli, apricot and lime and I've just sat on the sofa with a knife and ate basically the whole thing. :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> Thanks a lot  physique won't be looking that good after the amount of crap I've eaten today. Went to the continental Christmas Market and had a German sausage (trying not to cringe writing that :lol: ) the tastiest macaroons that have ever been on this earth, a big fat crepe with loads of nutella and I bought a big block of cheese with chilli, apricot and lime and I've just sat on the sofa with a knife and ate basically the whole thing. :thumb:


dam I'm hungry now :drool:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> Thanks a lot  physique won't be looking that good after the amount of crap I've eaten today. Went to the continental Christmas Market and had a German sausage (trying not to cringe writing that :lol: ) the tastiest macaroons that have ever been on this earth, a big fat crepe with loads of nutella and I bought a big block of cheese with chilli, apricot and lime and I've just sat on the sofa with a knife and ate basically the whole thing. :thumb:


Nothing wrong with the occasional cheat. The main thing I miss about living in Germany was the food. Bratwurst awwwww man!!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Got the pull up video - and got a full 3!! 






Dunno if the link will work cus I'm on me phone!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

embeded it for you


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Are you meaning to do the chins with such a close grip. Would hit lats much better with a wider grip IMO.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Are you meaning to do the chins with such a close grip. Would hit lats much better with a wider grip IMO.


It's just about as much as I can manage tbh! And usually what ever way I catch myself when I jump lol I do wide grip chin ups with the assisted weight but without the assistance close grip is all I can do :thumbup:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

impressed with the chinups..

scoobie repz for imbedding s0n


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:bounce: Oh yea baby :bounce:

reps sent


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Are you meaning to do the chins with such a close grip. *Would hit lats much better with a wider grip IMO*.


This is true



VanillaFace said:


> It's just about as much as I can manage tbh! And usually what ever way I catch myself when I jump lol I do wide grip chin ups with the assisted weight but without the assistance close grip is all I can do :thumbup:


You claimed you could do pull ups and I questioned if they where full ROM and stated that a video was required.

Well you took a shoulder width overhand grip (which in my book is a pull up as inside this is close grip and wider is wide grip) and you did rull range of motion reps.

Im impressed. :wink:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks  I've never been able to even one pull up in my life so I'm just glad I can get close, even if I do look like a complete goofy goober at the end of the vid lol!


----------



## Russianstar (Nov 27, 2012)

Subbed, just wanted to say ive read through your thread, and its really inspirational to see your journey so far, even though its been short, youve improved so much.

One of my clients won the latvian champs in figure this year, and 2nd in europeans in estonia, i would say your genetics are just as good, Keepo up the hard work, really looking fowards to see your progress.

All the best RS


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> Thanks  I've never been able to even one pull up in my life so I'm just glad I can get close, even if I do look like a complete goofy goober at the end of the vid lol!


Have you tried chin ups? the only difference really is that they allow you to engage the bicep more. Id guess that as you can do 3 pull ups you might get 6 or 7 chin ups.

you look great in your videos.

:lol:if only I was, Single, Younger, Better looking, Fitter, Stronger, Richer, Funnier and living in Belfast :wub:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Have you tried chin ups? the only difference really is that they allow you to engage the bicep more. Id guess that as you can do 3 pull ups you might get 6 or 7 chin ups.
> 
> you look great in your videos.
> 
> :lol:if only I was, Single, Younger, Better looking, Fitter, Stronger, Richer, Funnier and living in Belfast :wub:


Chin ups are with ur hand the other way round? I did a few of those but had just done shoulders bi s and tris so me arms were on fire!!

Pmsl :haha: well I definitely dont think you'd need to be funnier that's for sure!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

yes chin ups are where you grip with your palms facing you.

copy pasted from a web site...

Differences In Movement

While both exercises take place in the vertical pulling movement plane, and they both primarily target the back (specifically the lats) and biceps, the way they do it is slightly different.

Pull ups typically use shoulder adduction, where the elbows come down and back from the sides.

Chin ups on the other hand use shoulder extension, where the elbows come down and back from the front (neutral grip fits in this category as well).

The difference isn't huge and it doesn't make one exercise better or worse than the other.

It just means that both exercises train the lats in a slightly different way, and if your goal is to build muscle/get stronger (and avoid overuse injuries), it would probably be a good idea to avoid always neglecting one type of movement in favour of the other.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Going to the gym soon to do legs, then pole later which I'm not really looking forward to after last week!

But I'm dead excited for my PT sess with NABBA Miss World tomorrow!! Will be really interesting to see what training style she uses and to train with a girl who knows her stuff! Also have a job interview tomorrow which I'm sort of pooing myself about!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Just back from the gym, I LOVE doing legs!!

Squats - 2x5 50kg, 3x5 55kg

Leg press - 3x12 150kg

Seated Calf press - 3x20 140kg

Leg extensions 3x12 30kg

Leg curls 3x12 35kg

Hip abductors 3x15 40kg

The other hip ones - opposite of the ones above 3x15 35kg

Off to pole in 30mins, not looking forward to it!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> Going to the gym soon to do legs, then pole later which I'm not really looking forward to after last week!
> 
> But I'm dead excited for my PT sess with NABBA Miss World tomorrow!! Will be really interesting to see what training style she uses and to train with a girl who knows her stuff! Also have a job interview tomorrow which I'm sort of pooing myself about!


enjoy your training and good luck with the interview



VanillaFace said:


> Just back from the gym, I LOVE doing legs!!
> 
> Squats - 2x5 50kg, 3x5 55kg
> 
> ...


nice :thumbup1:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Well pole wasn't great..... But came home and just made some protein peanut butter flapjacks that are sooo yum!!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Job interview went well yesterday so fingers crossed!

PT session was good, was a proper spit and sawdust place, massive difference to fancy Virgin Active where i normally train. Lesley Ann (miss world) suggested that I swapped over from a 4 day split to a full body workout at each session doing 1-2 exercises for each body part just to get over all strength up then swap back over to split training after about 6 weeks. She was sooo lovely and easy to get along with, I was mainly doing mid weights at 12-15 reps really focusing on tightening the muscle. And it bloody hurt :lol:

Gym tomorrow so I can start my new training routine and keep track of progress


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

So it was my 2nd day today of training everything... not sure I like it much tbh but I'll get used to it!!

Incline chest press - 3x15

Dumbbell flys - 3x15

Cable row -3x15

Lat pull down - 3x15

Lower back machine 3x15

Leg press - 3x15

Leg extensions - 3x15

Leg curls - 3x15

Calf press -3x15

Hip abductors -3x15

Hip adductors - 3x15

Preacher curls - 3x15

Bicep curls- 3x15

That sounds like a LOT! But I did my dead lifts and bench the last day and left out all the isolation exercises for legs.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> So it was my 2nd day today of training everything... not sure I like it much tbh but I'll get used to it!!
> 
> Incline chest press - 3x15
> 
> ...


39 sets IS a lot


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

reps given vanilla x


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> reps given vanilla x


Thanks Scoobs, how's things with you?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> Thanks Scoobs, how's things with you?


yeah im ok just abit quiet at the moment though.. my nan passed away last monday bless her miss her loads!

so i have been extremely quiet.. went abit of the rails aswell lost appetite but i've got it back now though luckily . x


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> yeah im ok just abit quiet at the moment though.. my nan passed away last monday bless her miss her loads!
> 
> so i have been extremely quiet.. went abit of the rails aswell lost appetite but i've got it back now though luckily . x


Awww I'm sorry to hear that dude, I noticed Ud been a bit quiet recently. Well I hope things start looking up for u :thumbup1:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> Awww I'm sorry to hear that dude, I noticed Ud been a bit quiet recently. Well I hope things start looking up for u :thumbup1:


cheers Bab appreciate it .. yeah i am always quiet when things like this happen.. got the funeral tomorrow which im saying a speech for her, so i know she would have been proud of me for doing that as i hate speaking infront of big crowds.. yeah me too hopefully things will be better in time .. roll on xmas/my birthday =]... saying that hope 2013 brings me good things very much doubt it will but can only wish haha :bounce: xx


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

hola  i didn't know n.i had a fitness model comp!

which gym do you train at?


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Virgin active/ Olympus when I'm getting PT. I think there's a NiFMA in March, you should check it out, the standard is pretty high!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> Virgin active/ Olympus when I'm getting PT. I think there's a NiFMA in March, you should check it out, the standard is pretty high!


oh do you train with jimbo, posts on here?

i still have to check out olympus..it's 5-10 mins down the road from me. let me know what it's like!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

DigIt said:


> oh do you train with jimbo, posts on here?
> 
> i still have to check out olympus..it's 5-10 mins down the road from me. let me know what it's like!


Yes Jimbo and I also live together and have a baby together lol!

Olympus is good, proper hardcore gym, with pretty heavy guys too. I think it's £3.50 a go


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

:stupid:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm driving to the inlaws today for a week so I shan't be on-line (they don't have WI-FI ffs)

so I just want to take the opportunity to wish you and yours a very merry Christmas.

LOL I bet Noah cant wait


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

God I've been out of here for sooo long. Been seriously busy with home life work etc...

Gyms been going good, starting from tomorrow I'm cleaning up my diet in prep for cutting... Got a 70kg squat on Sunday :thumb:

Haven't been to pole in 3 weeks  mainly because it's closed for 2 weeks and I missed it before Xmas because of migraines  might just have to move some stuff around the house and get my pole set up somewhere with more space!

Anyway hope everyone had a lovely Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy New Year


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

70kg squat, had a bit more in me but I was terrified of not getting back up lol



Got me some new fancy branded supplements!! Haven't tried the Craze yet, looking forward to the gym tomorrow to try it out!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

corr yummy but expensive Whey. :lol: Im a cheap git so its MP 80% impact Whey for me


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes BB I used to do MP Impact too, but none of their flavours I really like, don't like how they mix either. Just thought I'd treat myself! Lol basically finished one tub so just got a small one to keep me going til the end of the week, getting a few samples of Kinetica which is supposed to be really good and £40 for 2kg. But you'd probably go through protein much quicker than I do!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> Yes BB I used to do MP Impact too, but none of their flavours I really like, don't like how they mix either. Just thought I'd treat myself! Lol basically finished one tub so just got a small one to keep me going til the end of the week, getting a few samples of Kinetica which is supposed to be really good and £40 for 2kg. *But you'd probably go through protein much quicker than I do!*


I don't know, at least I'm the only one in my house who drinks it :lol: you'll have to hide your from Jimbo


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I don't know, at least I'm the only one in my house who drinks it :lol: you'll have to hide your from Jimbo


Nah he won't be getting his mitts on mine!! I will have to keep a close eye on Noah, he looooves protein shakes!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Right, stopped procrastinating, finally picked a song for my pole routine AND have the routine sorted on paper.... Now just to put it in to practice and make sure every move is perfect!!!!

Song is ACDC- You shook me all night long :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

So starting to take my diet more seriously now before I start being proper strict in March.

Morning interval training (fasted) - will be doing this everyday from March but for now it's every other day - pre workout craze&Amino x,

2 scoops ON after cardio

Lunch is low carb

Banana and rice cakes between lunch and dinner

Weights before dinner - another shake after training

Dinner (meat, veg, carbs)

9pm start fasting again


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

diet is so important and IMO the hardest part, its not just what but also how much


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> diet is so important and IMO the hardest part, its not just what but also how much


Yea i agree, definitely the hardest part for me too, haven't worked out my matienence calories yet will do that when I start a cut in March


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Stats at the end of bulk are

62kg (same as start weight but have definitely shifted fat and gained muscle)

Waist - 29"

Hips - 34"

Bf - 22%

Matenience calories are 2407 so aiming for around 2000 calories per day

Breakfast:

Amino X (15g)

Lunch:

Chicken Breast (250g) & Veg (135g)

Banana

Total Macros so far-

Calories: 432

Fat: 5g

Carbs: 24g

Protein: 67g

Sugars: 14g

Fasted cardio yesterday consisted of 20mins interval training, rowing 2000m and some core because I missed it out the day before from feeling sick.

Gym today when Noah wakes up from nap for weights and fasted cardio again tomorrow morning


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Heres some photos I got today, need to get more of arms back abs etc but tbh, I was just trying to get them before anyone saw what I was doing lol also think I would've looked like a total loser if I started pulling my top up taking photos of myself lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Looking good chick! Your calves are brilliant!!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> Looking good chick! Your calves are brilliant!!


Thanks hun, they have these strange lumps on them which have there since I can remember lol think its just really odd shaped muscle


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

dipdabs said:


> Looking good chick! Your calves are brilliant!!


and quads are looking good as well


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> and quads are looking good as well


Yeah all of her looks great just calves especially really stand out in those pics I don't think I could ever get my calves to build that much muscle lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> Thanks hun, they have these strange lumps on them which have there since I can remember lol think its just really odd shaped muscle


Don't think it's odd, similar shape to what u see the guys on here have (not saying u look like u got man legs) u must have really good genetics in them or something! I've never seen mine from the back but I'm sure they're nothing like that lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

dipdabs said:


> Yeah all of her looks great just calves especially really stand out in those pics I don't think I could ever get my calves to build that much muscle lol


Have you seen the shoes she pole dances in? wearing those must be like flexing your calves all the time.

I might have to get a pair of 9 in heals and see if it helps. Do they come in size 12?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Have you seen the shoes she pole dances in? wearing those must be like flexing your calves all the time.
> 
> I might have to get a pair of 9 in heals and see if it helps. Do they come in size 12?


Yeah... I'm a stripper lol. They probably do I've worked with some beasts that can't be far off a size 12! Lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:lol:



dipdabs said:


> Yeah... I'm a stripper lol. They probably do *I've worked with some beasts that can't be far off a size 12*! Lol


 mg: I have seen some large lady in my time but I have never seen one with feet that big, I'm sure there mothers love them, as does their chiropodists


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol:
> 
> mg: I have seen some large lady in my time but I have never seen one with feet that big, I'm sure there mothers love them, as does their chiropodists


Lol you can get them in a 12 and there actually much cheaper because shops want rid of them, what do u think the drag queens wear lol


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> Don't think it's odd, similar shape to what u see the guys on here have (not saying u look like u got man legs) u must have really good genetics in them or something! I've never seen mine from the back but I'm sure they're nothing like that lol


I find my legs the easiest to build muscle on and my mum has great legs so I get em from her. I had pretty goods calves when I did a lot of hockey/athletics but never this big, training calves is def one of my favs im nearly crying by the end of it but I get a really good pump from them. I do wish they came out a bit more at the side though if you look at the front on picture, my quads look out of proportion to my calves!

My hammys arent up to scratch either but I carry a nice wee bit of fat there do disguise them lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning...bloopin great calves there! jealous...a bit...I've got some but they're covered un blub so just look like big lumps! lol...and nice quads too....great stuff....have a good day missis...x


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning...bloopin great calves there! jealous...a bit...I've got some but they're covered un blub so just look like big lumps! lol...and nice quads too....great stuff....have a good day missis...x


Thanks Flubs  hope your keeping well! Enjoy your day x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> I find my legs the easiest to build muscle on and my mum has great legs so I get em from her. I had pretty goods calves when I did a lot of hockey/athletics but never this big, training calves is def one of my favs im nearly crying by the end of it but I get a really good pump from them. I do wish they came out a bit more at the side though if you look at the front on picture, my quads look out of proportion to my calves!
> 
> My hammys arent up to scratch either but I carry a nice wee bit of fat there do disguise them lol


I'm the same with my quads definitely think its where I've put on most muscle. I wish my shoulders and arms done as well!

When you cut I expect your hamstrings and calves will look in proportion, it's probably just a layer of stubborn fat that makes them look not as big x


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> I'm the same with my quads definitely think its where I've put on most muscle. I wish my shoulders and arms done as well!
> 
> When you cut I expect your hamstrings and calves will look in proportion, it's probably just a layer of stubborn fat that makes them look not as big x


Snap, my shoulders and arms are a real pain, I do dumbbell shoulder press, front raise, side raise and a whole host of other things that compliment shoulders but cant get that nice rounded cap on the side  lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> Snap, my shoulders and arms are a real pain, I do dumbbell shoulder press, front raise, side raise and a whole host of other things that compliment shoulders but cant get that nice rounded cap on the side  lol


I'm hoping one day they just appear! Lol


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok cardio done

30 min high intensity Interval training

2000m row and some very intensive stretching afterwards, my hamstrings are sooo tight these days its a nightmare with dancing!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> Lol you can get them in a 12 and there actually much cheaper because shops want rid of them, what do u think the drag queens wear lol


 :lol: I guess, I am happy to go on living my sheltered life without ever wondering what shoes drag queens wear, or for that matter where they get them from.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> *I find my legs the easiest to build muscle on *and my mum has great legs so I get em from her. I had pretty goods calves when I did a lot of hockey/athletics but never this big, training calves is def one of my favs im nearly crying by the end of it but I get a really good pump from them. I do wish they came out a bit more at the side though if you look at the front on picture, my quads look out of proportion to my calves!
> 
> My hammys arent up to scratch either but I carry a nice wee bit of fat there do disguise them lol


I wish I did



VanillaFace said:


> Ok cardio done
> 
> 30 min high intensity Interval training
> 
> 2000m row and some very intensive stretching afterwards, my hamstrings are sooo tight these days its a nightmare with dancing!


good work :thumbup1:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Started my split today (was doing full body workouts there for a few weeks)

Today was chest &bi's

Bench press - 25kg 3x15

Incline dumbbell press - 16kg 3x15

Cable cross overs - 10kg 3x15

Hammer curls - 16kg 4x15

Concentration curls - 8kg dumbbells 3x15

Got side tracked by a girl from my pole class who just joined up, she didnt really know what to do for any weights so I took her round the place and showed her exercises for a full body workout lol. Also did 15min interval training but the gym was so stifling I couldnt keep it up. Will be doing more in thw morning anyway!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

30 mins interval training

Shouldrs & tri's

Dumbbell shoulder press - 12kg 3x15

side raises- 4kg 3x15

Front raises -4kg 3x15

Bent over flys - 8kg 3x15

Ez preacher curls 3x15

Arm extension (machine) 3x15

Tricep pull down 3x15 -drop set

Just working on feeling the burn, not fussed about how heavy the weight is as long as im feeling it each set.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biceps worked two days in a row?


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> biceps worked two days in a row?


Doooh I mean skull crushers with the ez bar and the arm extension are tricep machine!! Lol

My heads up my hole :lol: was in the middle of cleaning the bathroom when I wrote that post!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:lol: the joys of being a Yummy Mummy and a Domestic Goddess!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Yesterday back and core

Deadlifts 50kg 3x12

Rows 3x15

Lat pulldown 3x15

T bar rows 3x15

Lower back machine 3x15

side crunches holding 10kg plate 3x20

Sit ups 3x20

Ab machine 3x20

Was meant to do cardio this morning, didnt sleep well as poor Noah has a cold (which inow have) so Jimbo got kicked out of bed and slept scrunched up in Noahs toddler bed while Noah slepy in our king size bed and still managed to elbow me in the face/kick me in my eye sockets?! Lol

On the bright side though, Jimbo had this awesome beef jerky cooking all night - looks like a shredded tire but tastes awesome


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Leg Day - was really hard gathering my energy together for this, I can barely walk after it, or at least I walk like ive been buggered by an elephant.

Squats 40kg - 1x15 1x12 1x10

Lunches 20kg - 3x15

Leg press 70kg - 3x15

Calf press 40kg - 3x40

Leg extension 35kg -3x15

Leg curl 35kg -3x15

Hip abductors 40kg 3x15

Hip adductors 35kg 3x15

supersetted all of thode exercises with virtually no rest periods (unintentional but just wanted to get over with before I vomited) so I did a bit of core at the end!

Not sure how well cardio is gonna go in the morning if my legs are already like bambi's!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

hee hee...I love a good leg workout...will think of your staggering round like you've had twenty gin and tonics in the morning whilst telling yourself things will ease off once you get on the treadmill.....

:no:......:laugh: :laugh:...... 

good going...


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Flubs said:


> hee hee...I love a good leg workout...will think of your staggering round like you've had twenty gin and tonics in the morning whilst telling yourself things will ease off once you get on the treadmill.....
> 
> :no:......:laugh: :laugh:......
> 
> good going...


 :lol: thanks flubs!!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

DOMS.....real bad.....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

LOL

Morning Hun,

light exercise, get some blood into the muscle and if your sadistic enough have a go on the foam roller


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL
> 
> Morning Hun,
> 
> light exercise, get some blood into the muscle and if your sadistic enough have a go on the foam roller


Ahh the ole foam roller, ill give it a go when im at the gym later, the ones we have have bumbs in them, if thats not sadistic enough for ya then I dunno what is lol havent had doms like this in a long time.

Not sure pole class will be much fun later, but on the brightside I have for my costume for my routine sorted, hurray!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> Yes BB I used to do MP Impact too, but none of their flavours I really like, don't like how they mix either. Just thought I'd treat myself! Lol basically finished one tub so just got a small one to keep me going til the end of the week, getting a few samples of Kinetica which is supposed to be really good and £40 for 2kg. But you'd probably go through protein much quicker than I do!


just flicking threw atm mate,

cheepest whey here (5kg unflavoured about £50 delivered)

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/shop-by-category/protein-supplements/whey-protein/whey-protein-concentrate-82-instantised.html

flavourings here

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/flavdrops_liquid_flavouring

get about 75-100 shakes per bottle of flavdrops, buy a few & mix them etc (toffee + banana is class)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> So was in the gym the other day, doing deadlifts and core. Some big tattooed bald guy comes up and asked me if I would to use his straps, very kind I thought so I gave them a go, the next day my hands were cramping loads and I never get that normally when dead lifting.
> 
> Anyway we had a brief conversation, went a bit like this:
> 
> ...


pmsl. ffs


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

all looking ace vanillaface :thumbup1: poles bound to be about the best suited cardio choice for ur goals....looks fekin nails tbh. the june NIFMA comp is the *europe* championship yeh.....u gonna do the northern ireland one in oct too?


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> all looking ace vanillaface :thumbup1: poles bound to be about the best suited cardio choice for ur goals....looks fekin nails tbh. the june NIFMA comp is the *europe* championship yeh.....u gonna do the northern ireland one in oct too?


Thanks dude!! :thumb:

Dunno, ill see how I get on in June with the Europe's, when its done ill be too busy stuffing my face with sh!te to think about competing again lol if I dont get enough golds though ill be doing it in October :thumb: went to the October one last year and was really impressed with the standard but also quitely confident. I'll be in the u21s in June and it seems as though the 21-30s is the toughest category


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> Thanks dude!! :thumb:
> 
> Dunno, ill see how I get on in June with the Europe's, when its done ill be too busy stuffing my face with sh!te to think about competing again lol *if I dont get enough golds* though ill be doing it in October :thumb: went to the October one last year and was really impressed with the standard but also quitely confident. I'll be in the u21s in June and it seems as though the 21-30s is the toughest category


what class's u in? (swimwear i hope  lol)

u under 21.....had a look at some of the 2012 results & pretty much there tbh. did u end up getting the fat burners (clen etc)?


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> what class's u in? (swimwear i hope  lol)
> 
> u under 21.....had a look at some of the 2012 results & pretty much there tbh. did u end up getting the fat burners (clen etc)?


I entered all 3, formal sportd and swimwear 

Havent got the fat burners, still looking into what to use. Ill only use the fat burners if I think that about 4 weeks before comp im not in good enough shape but im gonna do my best on me own. Still doing a bit of research on them though


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> I entered all 3, formal sportd and swimwear
> 
> Havent got the fat burners, still looking into what to use. Ill only use the fat burners if I think that about 4 weeks before comp im not in good enough shape but im gonna do my best on me own. Still doing a bit of research on them though


good stuff.

eca's would prob suit u well....even just before workouts if ur struggling with the lower cals. but yeh ur doing superb without bringing them in


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff.
> 
> eca's would prob suit u well....even just before workouts if ur struggling with the lower cals. but yeh ur doing superb without bringing them in


Ill have a closer look into eca's, how long do you normally take them for?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> Ill have a closer look into eca's, how long do you normally take them for?


run it as long as u like imo....they dont target a specific receptor so the down regulation is quite low, so....2 a day for 4 weeks then have a week off..repeat.

take 1 first thing am then another about 3pm (any later and i cant sleep at night lol) OR keep ur 3pm one for pre workout on training days if u train PM.

if u cant get ECA's as a stack just get ephedrine on its own & we can make the stack ourselves


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> run it as long as u like imo....they dont target a specific receptor so the down regulation is quite low, so....2 a day for 4 weeks then have a week off..repeat.
> 
> take 1 first thing am then another about 3pm (any later and i cant sleep at night lol) OR keep ur 3pm one for pre workout on training days if u train PM.
> 
> if u cant get ECA's as a stack just get ephedrine on its own & we can make the stack ourselves


So what brand would you suggest?

Or is it better just to get chesteze caffeine and junior aspirin? Everytime im in boots I have a look for Chesteze but they never it!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> *So what brand would you suggest?*
> 
> Or is it better just to get chesteze caffeine and junior aspirin? Everytime im in boots I have a look for Chesteze but they never it!


coudna help u there as i get mine in a big unmarked bag pmsl (there hcl 30mg). buy my caffein tabs from bulkpowders & asprin from boots.

open a thread for inpute on the best brands.....just dont buy them off ebay lol


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Chest and bi's done! Now time to chill and watch The Walking Dead, love it!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

What season u on? My virgin box didn't record the last 2 episodes of season 3!!!! Was fukin gutted lol


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> What season u on? My virgin box didn't record the last 2 episodes of season 3!!!! Was fukin gutted lol


We dont have sky so we get it from LoveFilm and they dont have season 3. Just watching the last few episodes on season 2 were that stupid bitch shot Daryll in the head cause she thot he was a walker


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> What season u on? My virgin box didn't record the last 2 episodes of season 3!!!! Was fukin gutted lol


Torrent it mate .. im sure it will be on isohunt =] .. how u think i got the p90x downloaded it im not paying 100 quid for a dvd lol


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Heres the rest of the photies I said id put up....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

looking good :thumb:

have you played with how dark you will have to tan in order to mask your ink ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

well on track mate


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> looking good :thumb:
> 
> have you played with how dark you will have to tan in order to mask your ink ?


Lol but then everyone would mistake me for Ronnie Coleman!?!

For this comp "bodybuilding tan" isn't allowed, just spray tan and tattoos don't seem to be an issue either


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

However from the photos you can see that we are not on track with the housework... o well:whistling:


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> looking good :thumb:
> 
> have you played with how dark you will have to tan in order to mask your ink ?


I've a bone to pick with you mister!

What are you doing repping Vanilla for MY jerky, you should be negging her for eating it all while im at work!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

JimboSlice said:


> However from the photos you can see that we are not on track with the housework... o well:whistling:


Who's fault is that then..... :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Went out to the green grocers for some veg and came back with these..



The wee supplement shop round the corner from us had these 5lb tubs for £45 but sold them to us for £35!! Think he got mixed up with the prices but I took advantage anyway haha its about bloody time we got a strike of luck!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

JimboSlice said:


> I've a bone to pick with you mister!
> 
> What are you doing repping Vanilla for MY jerky, you should be negging her for eating it all while im at work!


 :lol: The way I heard tell, she had to eat it to keep her macros up as your son had drunk all her whey!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: The way I heard tell, she had to eat it to keep her macros up as your son had drunk all her whey!


No Jimbo drank all my whey!! Revenge is sweet.... And taste like jerky 

Soooo was speaking to a friend at the gym who's dad used to do a lot of BB comps, I knew she had used fat burners in the past was asking her about them... She ended up giving me 10 50mg tabs of ephedrine.... But I dont no what to do with them lol!! I got pro plus and aspirin, she said to take 2 eph 2 pro plus and 1 aspirin about 30mins before cardio in the morning and just to see how I feel on it, it's obviously not enough for me to see a difference on it but would be useful to know how my body reacts incase I do decide to take it Pre comp...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> No Jimbo drank all my whey!! Revenge is sweet.... And taste like jerky
> 
> Soooo was speaking to a friend at the gym who's dad used to do a lot of BB comps, I knew she had used fat burners in the past was asking her about them... She ended up giving me 10 50mg tabs of ephedrine.... But I dont no what to do with them lol!! I got pro plus and aspirin, she said to take 2 eph 2 pro plus and 1 aspirin about 30mins before cardio in the morning and just to see how I feel on it, it's obviously not enough for me to see a difference on it but would be useful to know how my body reacts incase I do decide to take it Pre comp...


Google ECA stack.

ECA is an acronym for ephedrine, caffeine, and aspirin and is what you now have


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

I know what it is BB I'm not stooooopid :tongue:

Just dont know if I want to take it or not... But tbh, I probably will give it a go tomorrow morning before cardio... Think I'll just stick with 1 50mg eph tab though..

Done a bit of reading on dosage and 50mg seems like a lot!?!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ive not subbed to your thread before but you look fab in your pictures (4th) , love the hair too!

Keep at it :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> I know what it is BB I'm not stooooopid :tongue:
> 
> Just dont know if I want to take it or not... But tbh, I probably will give it a go tomorrow morning before cardio... Think I'll just stick with 1 50mg eph tab though..


Take The pro plus (or a very strong coffee) & aspirin too mate, they all work together very very well together.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Take The pro plus (or a very strong coffee) & aspirin too mate, they all work together very very well together.


Yea but does 50mg of eph not sound like a lot for a first dose? The only aspirin I could get were 300mg is that too much? I've read people just taking 25mg/200mg/ 90mg aspirin but 3x day


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> Yea but does 50mg of eph not sound like a lot for a first dose? The only aspirin I could get were 300mg is that too much? I've read people just taking 25mg/200mg/ 90mg aspirin but 3x day


It's usually 30/200/50 so yeh 300-400mg caffeine would be better but it's the caffeine that fuks me up..not the eph. What size are the tabs she gave u...big enough to break in half? Make it upto 20 dunts lol.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

No they're tiny dont think I could break em! About the size of the inside of a polo mint.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> No they're tiny dont think I could break em! About the size of the inside of a polo mint.


Just take what she told u take then, see how it goes.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Just take what she told u take then, see how it goes.


Oh jeepers lol I'm scared!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Forgot to add, shoulders and tri's today..did the same as last week but threw in some close grip bench press cause im class


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Took the Eca stack this morning 50mg E/ 200mg C/ 150mg A - got a bit of a buzz off it but not much...

30 mins interval training and 2000m row..

Came home to find this had arrived!! 



My steel boned waist training corset! Will be wearing this for 12 hours everyday in an attempt to reduce my waist size by a few inches (obviously paired with diet and cardio) with building some muscle ive noticed my waist sort of 'fade' - maybe my hips are getting smaller idk but I want to keep my curves instead of developing that slightly boyish straight up and down shape that seems to happen when building muscle!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> Took the Eca stack this morning 50mg E/ 200mg C/ 150mg A - got a bit of a buzz off it but not much...
> 
> 30 mins interval training and 2000m row..
> 
> ...


lol wtf? first iv heard of this (wearing a corset to reduce ur waist).....how does it work?

double the caffien dose next time


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol wtf? first iv heard of this (wearing a corset to reduce ur waist).....how does it work?
> 
> double the caffien dose next time


Pmsl I know a bit strange isnt it?! Google Dita Von teese... her waist it like that from waist training. It was made popular in the Victorian times (sure youve seen it on tv) were women wear steel boned corsets to reduce their waist for a more hour class shape. Some people take it way too far but its quite popular these days, most women realistically aim to get 4 inches off their waist from waist training. Its the same and bodybuilders wearing their weightlifting belts during the day in an attempt to reduce their waist and make them more 'aesthetic' on stage


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> Pmsl I know a bit strange isnt it?! Google *Dita Von teese*... her waist it like that from waist training. It was made popular in the Victorian times (sure youve seen it on tv) were women wear steel boned corsets to reduce their waist for a more hour class shape. Some people take it way too far but its quite popular these days, most women realistically aim to get 4 inches off their waist from waist training. Its the same and bodybuilders wearing their weightlifting belts during the day in an attempt to reduce their waist and make them more 'aesthetic' on stage


ahhhh yes i know her well  lol. pair play then!....might buy 1 myself, that blue anes a cracker tbh.

the tiny waist thing for men is a great look imo & thats why i dont train core much or deadlift. just need everything else to grow now :lol:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahhhh yes i know her well  lol. pair play then!....might buy 1 myself, that blue anes a cracker tbh.
> 
> the tiny waist thing for men is a great look imo & thats why i dont train core much or deadlift. just need everything else to grow now :lol:


See know I dont sound so mad lol

Proper waist training corset are really dear £150+ as they're usually custom made, luckily for me, this one came up on eBay and i got it for £20 - Billy bargain! :lol: - I agree with the men with small waists thing... though im not sure men in corset is a good look... lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> See know I dont sound so mad lol
> 
> Proper waist training corset are really dear £150+ as they're usually custom made, luckily for me, this one came up on eBay and i got it for £20 - Billy bargain! :lol: - I agree with the men with small waists thing... *though im not sure men in corset is a good look*... lol


we'll see


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> Pmsl I know a bit strange isnt it?! Google Dita Von teese... her waist it like that from waist training. It was made popular in the Victorian times (sure youve seen it on tv) were women wear steel boned corsets to reduce their waist for a more hour class shape. Some people take it way too far but its quite popular these days, most women realistically aim to get 4 inches off their waist from waist training. Its the same and bodybuilders wearing their weightlifting belts during the day in an attempt to reduce their waist and make them more 'aesthetic' on stage


Really? I thought once you took 'em orrrff all the flubber just tumbles out...cough...or is that just me?..hahahaha.....I don't really have a waist, never have, straight with hips you could use as a runway for the jets to take off on....hahahaha...that's the way I roll....lol

ps...if it works for you let me know and I'll buy 5.....have a great day missis...


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Really? I thought once you took 'em orrrff all the flubber just tumbles out...cough...or is that just me?..hahahaha.....I don't really have a waist, never have, straight with hips you could use as a runway for the jets to take off on....hahahaha...that's the way I roll....lol
> 
> ps...if it works for you let me know and I'll buy 5.....have a great day missis...


 :lol: flubs your so funny!!! If you waist train regularly for a long period of time e.g. 14 hours a day for 6 months (usually aim around 1 inch per month) then your natural waist without the corset will be smaller, so if your waist is 30 inches and by the end of the 6 months you get your waist to 24 inches corseted then when you take your corset off your waist will spring back but it will be smaller than it was to start - usually 4 inches more that what it was corseted so in this case it would be 28 inches.

Saying that, larger women can usually cinch more because fatty tissue moves around easier so a women with a 36 inch waist could get down to 28 inches a lot easier than a women with a 26 inch waist training to get a 22 inch waist, because the skinnier women have to very slowly and gradually pull their bottom rips (the floating ones) in and that's what makes it more permanent......

This probably all sounds like gobsh1te lol!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> :lol: [Redacted] your so funny!!! If you waist train regularly for a long period of time e.g. 14 hours a day for 6 months (usually aim around 1 inch per month) then your natural waist without the corset will be smaller, so if your waist is 30 inches and by the end of the 6 months you get your waist to 24 inches corseted then when you take your corset off your waist will spring back but it will be smaller than it was to start - usually 4 inches more that what it was corseted so in this case it would be 28 inches.
> 
> Saying that, larger women can usually cinch more because fatty tissue moves around easier so a women with a 36 inch waist could get down to 28 inches a lot easier than a women with a 26 inch waist training to get a 22 inch waist, because the skinnier women have to very slowly and gradually pull their bottom rips (the floating ones) in and that's what makes it more permanent......
> 
> This probably all sounds like gobsh1te lol!!


nope..I totally got that...I know...how weird is that! hahaha...

I went to a fancy dress in a corset once and my boobs are so small one of 'em just totally flipped itself out of the top and sat neatly on the frill.... :blush: ..hahahah...one in, one out and there was me thinking how berluddie fabberluss I was looking...omigawwwwd! AND my so called friends didn't once tell me..:laugh: oh boy! it's such a curse being me, such a curse....hahaha...you look fab in yours by the way....lovely colour too...


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Flubs said:


> nope..I totally got that...I know...how weird is that! hahaha...
> 
> I went to a fancy dress in a corset once and my boobs are so small one of 'em just totally flipped itself out of the top and sat neatly on the frill.... :blush: ..hahahah...one in, one out and there was me thinking how berluddie fabberluss I was looking...omigawwwwd! AND my so called friends didn't once tell me..:laugh: oh boy! it's such a curse being me, such a curse....hahaha...you look fab in yours by the way....lovely colour too...


Pmsl!! :lol: thats too funny!!

Im just after driving in my corset and it feels sooo weird!! My posture is so good lol and my boobies are up round my neck somewhere it looks utterly ridiculous!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

well.......glad i subd to this, pmsl


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

My youngest is well into that and has a number of corsets. She's staying with her boyfriends right now so I cant check with her but I understood a training corset didn't train your stomach to be smaller but it helped train you to be able to wear a full corset tightlaced and a tighter corsets gives the impression of a smaller waist.

Ive cut out her face as shes not here to ask if she minds me posting a pic



Update, apparently I got it wrong, once you start tightlaceing over time you will train your stomach to be smaller and not just when wearing the corset


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> My youngest is well into that and has a number of corsets. She's staying with her boyfriends right now so I cant check with her but I understood a training corset didn't train your stomach to be smaller but it helped train you to be able to wear a full corset tightlaced and a tighter corsets gives the impression of a smaller waist.
> 
> Ive cut out her face as shes not here to ask if she minds me posting a pic
> 
> ...


Wowsa!!! She looks fantastic!! You must be very proud  sounds like she has a lot more experience than me, does she religiously tight lace or is it something she does now and again? I LOVE her corset!!

I wore it whilst sleeping lastnight, wasnt too bad but would've been a lot easier if I got unbroken sleep but Noah gey climbing out of bed and getting into ours


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> Wowsa!!! She looks fantastic!! You must be very proud  sounds like she has a lot more experience than me, does she religiously tight lace or is it something she does now and again? I LOVE her corset!!
> 
> I wore it whilst sleeping lastnight, wasnt too bad but would've been a lot easier if I got unbroken sleep but Noah gey climbing out of bed and getting into ours


Yea I'm her dad so I'm biased, both she and her sister take after their mum in the looks department (thank God)

she wears them a lot but I could not tell you exactly how much as she has some she wears under clothing and others that are more burlesque so are worn to be seen.

:lol: now you know why I strength train, its to scare off all my daughters admirers


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yea I'm her dad so I'm biased, both she and her sister take after their mum in the looks department (thank God)
> 
> she wears them a lot but I could not tell you exactly how much as she has some she wears under clothing and others that are more burlesque so are worn to be seen.
> 
> :lol: now you know why I strength train, its to scare off all my daughters admirers


Well she is stunning so its no wonder, im sure shes fighting the boys off with a stick lol


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Missef the gym yesterday so did cardio this morning

30 mins HiiT

2500m row

5 mins on step up machine

And will be going back later on for weights :rockon:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Got a 100kg deadlift  :bounce: much better than my last of of 80kg


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

100KG Fantastic:beer: Landmark weight

Way to go :thumb:

if I could rep you for that I would, but I need to share the love first


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> 100KG Fantastic:beer: Landmark weight
> 
> Way to go :thumb:
> 
> if I could rep you for that I would, but I need to share the love first


Wahooo I'm so pleased with myself  lol I Wasnt expecting to get a PB and I wasn't really planning on trying it but I did my 4 working sets at 60kg and my last set at 70 and thought I'd give it a go and I got it!!! I look like a total nerd when I get a PB cause I walk around the gym with the stupidest smile on my face :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow! That is brilliant....I'm so pleased for you.....100kg rep to you missis......I bet you were smiling too....so would I have been...well done.. :thumb:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Just finished legs.... barely... after squats which is my first exercise I just felt so sick. Every rep I felt like I was gonna boke  ... was so close to just walking out and laying curled up in a ball on the changing room floor. Im just glad its done!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

training looks like its going great :thumbup1: well done on the deadlift!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Cardio went like this

Hiit -30mins

1000m row

10mins spin

There were people from cancer research at the gym doing health checks so I gave it a go... probably not very accurate because it was after my workout and id drank 2 lt of water, protein shake and stuffed myself with a banana..but here it is

Body Weight - 9st 8lbs

Body fat - 21%

Body water Percentage - 56.1% (female range 45-60%)

Visceral Fat rating - 1 (ideal range between 1-12)

BMR - (1498 cal) 70% of maintenance

Metabolic age - 12yo (from 12-60yrs, 12 being the best)

Muscle Mass - 7st 5lb (ideal is between 1/2 & 2/3 body weight)


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Yesterday was chest & bi's - got DOMS this morning

Pole went well, got a new combo which im going to add to my routine!

Off for cardio this morning (then the dentist  ) weighy tonight shoulder s and tri's then pole practice again!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Having loads of difficulty with my ankles today... had to stop HiiT 6 mins in because I was getting really sharp stabbing pains in my ankles. Happens occasionally, totally random and I have no idea why. Had my gait analysis done and own a pair of proper good running trainers so its neither of those.... think I might need to see a physio... wonder if it could be linked to my sciatica thougg I haven't had a bad back for a while now


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

on the plus side, no fillings I trust


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> on the plus side, no fillings I trust


Hmmm not quite, I did get a filling but it was in replace of an old one that had worn away!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Shoulders & tri's tonight..... My arms where soo weak after I couldn't undress myself in the changing room and had to ask an old lady if she would help take my top off and undo my bra because I couldn't reach round my shoulders were that pumped... I was mortified :lol:

I've been feeling pretty sh!tying the last few days, I have completely lost my voice for 4 days now which seemed to have developed after a bit of a chest infection as I've been run down (probs laryngitis) sooo I've treated myself to pair of these...

http://blackmilkclothing.com/products/muscles-leggings

I'm sure I'll get some funny looks wearing them in the gym! Haha


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:lol: every time I ask strange lady's to undress me I get slapped :turned:

Love the leggings,they look very cool :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

the model has no a$$ :thumbdown: lol


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> the model has no a$$ :thumbdown: lol


I know, to be fair, they look shiite on her lol


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Squats must be paying off. Thighs are now trying to escape my skinny jeans


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pmsl, must jamp from the top bunk to get into them.

training today?


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

No training today I'm afraid  was meant to do cardio but think I'll give my dodgy ankles a rest and hope that they go back to normal soon!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> Squats must be paying off. Thighs are now trying to escape my skinny jeans
> 
> View attachment 109467


If the hole was any higher, we'd be able to see your purple knickers


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Legs was good yesterday apart from nearly passing out, think im gonna have to start bringing sick bags!

Cardio today 30mins HiiT 20mins on the bike (realised that the bike has games on it so spent the whole time playing solitaire)

Started my new job yesterday so havent been in here much!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> Legs was good yesterday apart from nearly passing out, think im gonna have to start bringing sick bags!
> 
> Cardio today 30mins HiiT 20mins on the bike (realised that the bike has games on it so spent the whole time playing solitaire)
> 
> Started my new job yesterday so havent been in here much!


sounds like a "proper" leg session :thumbup1:

Good luck in your new job Hun, first days are always a bit odd - now show them why they need to fast track your promotion :thumb:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> sounds like a "proper" leg session :thumbup1:
> 
> Good luck in your new job Hun, first days are always a bit odd - now show them why they need to fast track your promotion :thumb:


My first 4 hours and id already seen more penis' than a prostitute :lol: I havent even done my first full day and ive been sort of 'promoted' already! Hopefully it all works out though


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> My first 4 hours and id already seen more penis' than a prostitute :lol: I havent even done my first full day and ive been sort of 'promoted' already! Hopefully it all works out though


so long as you didn't get a raise :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> so long as you didn't get a raise :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: I think most of the clients are too old for that!

Work yesterday, then gym for chest & bi's then out to work again til late. I was sooooo starving when I finished at 11.30pm I was really bad and got a McDonalds on the way home!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Just to clarify, I work in health and social care.... Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pmsl. brilliant.

i had a mcdees last night too.....was p!sh


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl. brilliant.
> 
> i had a mcdees last night too.....was p!sh


Lol mine was awesome, cheeseburger and 3pc chicken selects meal. I think it was so good because I was starvin!!!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Well work has really been kicking the **** out of me. Ive been eating like crap too. Yesterday I started at 7.30am and finished after midnight and i had a break from 3-5 which was the only time I got to spend with Noah  and he's been really sick the last few days bless him! I have absolutely NO time at all during work to eat unless its something I can eat in the car to and from calls.

I'm working today but will hopefully gwt to the gym later for back and catch up on cardio


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

shame you don't know anyone who can make you some beef jerky to munch on in the car :whistling:

Hope Noah gets better soon.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi there, hope noah feels better soon...happy weekend missis.....


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Black milk leggings arrived!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

OMG I can see your Vaste interne and everything ! !

:lol:

Cool :thumbup1:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

You wanna a pair BB? Think youd look well cool in them. I myself have had very mixed reactions most of which are negative!! Lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

really, negative?

well I think you look great in them Hun, but not for me. Jay Cutler may get away with it but I don't have the legs for tights


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> really, negative?
> 
> well I think you look great in them Hun, but not for me. Jay Cutler may get away with it but I don't have the legs for tights


Thanks dude :thumbup:

Yea most people think they are gross lol ive seen pics of a couple of guys wearing these tbh if I saw dude wearing them id be like what the hell! Lol


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Haven't had time to scratch my @rse recently never mind post in here lol cut officially starts tomorrow ,

Will update with more info when I can!

Going for blood tests next week and will hopefully find answers to what is causing this joint pain/headaches etc....

Really need to get into routine, haven't had the motivation for the gym with working 15hour days and all my spare time I want to spend with my son. Hopefully my shifts will settle down soon!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

official cut hey?...ohoigawwwwwwd...that sounds so serious....lawwwd! good luck with that...and I love the tights.....


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

First time in my life ive had abs!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

brilliant work mate, cuts going as ud hoped then......u still taking the eph?


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Yea, I'm only taking it once a day though. Had a really bad week as was sick and working flat out so completely neglected the gym and diet etc!!

Ignore my face in that pic.... I don't normally look like ugly haha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> Yea, I'm only taking it once a day though. Had a really bad week as was sick and working flat out so completely neglected the gym and diet etc!!
> 
> Ignore my face in that pic.... I don't normally look like ugly haha


Oh..your face is in the pic pmsl


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

VanillaFace said:


> View attachment 110452
> 
> 
> View attachment 110453
> ...


*wants*

Especially as I have big legs and in those it will look like muscle instead of flab :lol:

Yay abs!!

As for the headaches/joint pain - do you eat a lot of bread? Bob gets nasty gout when he eats too much bread (well, actually any amount of bread)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

You OK Hun?

hope its just your too busy to post


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> You OK Hun?
> 
> hope its just your too busy to post


x2. finger oot


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> You OK Hun?
> 
> hope its just your too busy to post


x3....warm wishes to ya missis....busy gals gonna get busy right?...take care...


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Busy busy [email protected] my sister just had a baby at 7.30am this morning  andbim out at work so this is probs yhe only chsnce ill get to post today but im fine!! Thanks for the concern


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> First time in my life ive had abs!!


Well done chum looking fantastic,,,wow love the abs perfect


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Well done chum looking fantastic,,,wow love the abs perfect


Cheers dude!!

Got paid yesterday so treated myself-



Been working pretty hard and going to the gym a lot so haven't been on the forum in ages. Diet has suffered a bit from being so busy but that'll come to an end soon. But generally feeling pretty good...



Cant remember if I posted this pic already but heres my 100kg deadlift


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

mmmm quality Whey, and I love the dead lift:thumb:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Feel like I've abandoned this journal a bit.... Noah was admitted to hospital there for a few days because of a respiratory infection so the gym and diet went completely out the window as I spent all my time in hospital. He's doing great now though. Back at the gym, diet has a bit sh!t all week tbh with all that's been going on. Not going to make excuses either as ive not put all the effort into it that I could've. Been exhausted with work etc, haven't been to pole in 3 weeks because any spare time I have is spent at the gym... Really need to practice my routine though!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Glad the wee mans alright mate. Finger oot now


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Awe Hun, there is nothing worse than when your little ones are poorly. You guys must have been beside yourselves.

Glad to hear Noah's on the mend.

X


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

reps given


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey Hun, long time since I heard from you. Hope you & yours are well


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

My chicken egg biceps...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice gun, and I like the vest :thumb:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Progress photos


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking solid pal, keep it up


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice, :thumbup:


----------

